# Windows 8 FREE Developer Build



## mrw1986 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Windows 8 Developer Build*

Hey guys,

Microsoft has now released the Windows 8 Developer Build to the public. This isn't a true beta test, but rather a build for developers so expect more bugs than normal.

Windows 8 Dev Center: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/ 

NEW 8102 Build: 
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Wind...Available-for-Download-This-Week-221388.shtml

Release notes: 
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-8-Developer-Preview-Build-8102-M3-Release-Notes-223458.shtml

Download Links: 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Windows-8.shtml
http://majorgeeks.com/Windows_8_Developer_Preview_Build_8102_M3_d7172.html
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/29147-Download-Windows-8-Developer-Preview-Build-8102

-Matt


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2011)

That is not like an RC. This is a pre beta, developer build. Expect crashes and general asshattery.

I shall try it anyway!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 13, 2011)

I want this, any idea what will need to be done to get it, do we have to sign up to anything, only irritating thing is it's released at around 4 in the morning in uk time so I hope this can was wait till morning


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> That is not like an RC. This is a pre beta, developer build. Expect crashes and general asshattery.
> 
> I shall try it anyway!





cheesy999 said:


> I want this, any idea what will need to be done to get it, do we have to sign up to anything, only irritating thing is it's released at around 4 in the morning in uk time so I hope this can was wait till morning



@Frick - Yep, I'm installing it anyway as well!

@Cheesy999 - No clue if you have to sign up for anything. Didn't look into it much yet because I'm at work still.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 13, 2011)

it's on msdn so you may need a subscription to that to download it, hopefully not though


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh; not excited.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's on msdn so you may need a subscription to that to download it, hopefully not though



Im sure that you will be able to get it from Captain Jack Sparrow.

Ill try tossing it on a virtual machine and have a peek at it even though I dont like it thus far. Maybe physically playing with it will change my mind.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill try tossing it on a virtual machine and have a peek at it even though I dont like it thus far. Maybe physically playing with it will change my mind.



Even though you'd be physically playing with it virtually. 

Still confused how we can obtain it. Do we have to sign up with anything or pay a subscription with MSDN?

EDIT: Just read one of the links. Seems to be out for everyone at 8PM


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 13, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> free



My interest is piqued.


----------



## v12dock (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloading 7:04PM CST


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's on msdn so you may need a subscription to that to download it, hopefully not though



Downloading now no signup was required

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Downloading now no signup was required
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/



Same here, and it is downloading nice and fast too.  Got 12 threads going downloading sections of it and getting just over 6.5MB/s.  Not bad for something that I'm sure is getting slammed with downloads right now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Dido. Downloading now.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 14, 2011)

kinda weird so far... once I figured how to get out of the tile screen, it looks almost like w7 ( hit the windows key )


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, VMWare player freaks out when you try to install the Preview... Looks like I have to wait until tomorrow to install this on a spare machine at work.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Dido. Downloading now.



its ditto... but yeah, same.


----------



## v12dock (Sep 14, 2011)

Installing via virtual box right now, they changed the extra partition windows creates from 100mb to 300mb

I would also like to thank Steve Ballmer and his love for developers for this release
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloading as well. Lets use this thread and report back findings/bugs, what apps work, what don't, etc.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> That is not like an RC. This is a pre beta, developer build. Expect crashes and general asshattery.
> 
> I shall try it anyway!



Absolutely. I was in Longhorn as a real beta tester, still my favorite OS.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 14, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Installing via virtual box right now, they changed the extra partition windows creates from 100mb to 300mb
> 
> I would also like to thank Steve Ballmer and his love for developers for this release
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE



There should be a no-thanks button on TPU.

I had to burn my eyes my eyts and ears out after watching that, and am now touch typing thanks to you.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its ditto... but yeah, same.



I was talking about the singer so you spelled it wrong.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 14, 2011)

I really don't like the metro interface on a regular desktop PC .. at least have the option to revert to the classic start button.....


I'll give you guys something to laugh at me about:  ...... It took me 25 minutes to figure out how to turn of my PC in w8


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

GodfreyOuwens said:


> I really don't like the metro interface on a regular desktop PC .. at least have the option to revert to the classic start button.....
> 
> 
> I'll give you guys something to laugh at me about:  ...... It took me 25 minutes to figure out how to turn of my PC in w8



lol

Can we see some screenshots TPUers?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2011)

Makes me wish I had a spare computer to play around with it.

I wonder if Metro is fully programmable via WPF like Windows Phone 7 is.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Makes me wish I had a spare computer to play around with it.
> 
> I wonder if Metro is fully programmable via WPF like Windows Phone 7 is.



It is. There is a distro with the development SDK to do just that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2011)

In which case, modding Windows Shell just got a whole lot easier...and it's hardware accelerated.


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks. If it's for free why not xD


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome OP! Downloading now. 

As of the moment, I am not too excited, however after checking it out I may change my mind LOL


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 14, 2011)

Just about done downloading this. Ill give it a try this weekend.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## alexsubri (Sep 14, 2011)

meh...i don't know...it seems too much like Windows Mobile. I am tempted to download, but I remember the last time I downloaded Windows Vista preview, my OS crashed. I am a little weary that if I download this, I will loose all my Windows 7 files and be screwed :-0


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2011)

It's supposed to 'seem' like Windows Phone OS. It's using the same Metro interface features so its definitely going to seem similar. It will take some time to get used to the new way of doing things, but honestly, I think its needed and its refreshing.

Edit: that image is funny but it has nothing to do with this thread. :|


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 14, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/Start.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/IE.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/desktop.jpg



Have you had any hardware compatibility errors? Also, can you play STEAM games well without any hiccups?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah if Steam and Office work great then I'll make the switch 

Work and Play is all I need


----------



## v12dock (Sep 14, 2011)

I was not able to install, unable to format my ssd...


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea, if I had another computer I would get it, however I don't want to burn my bridges. I will wait for a new RC to come out first before I make any decisions...

EDIT: You can download the Windows 8 Ultimate Theme here. or Windows 8 7282 RC Theme ...I'll think I'll try these first :-] ...I will post pictures later tomorrow , goodnite all 

Videos of Win 8 Themes ...Very intersting:

[yt]-cUbHhIBDfs[/yt]
[yt]l8-Gbbyx0o0[/yt]


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2011)

Haven't played anything just yet. Still figuring out the new features. I'll probably get around to the gaming stuff tomorrow. So far, its pretty nice for general use.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah if Steam and Office work great then I'll make the switch
> 
> Work and Play is all I need



I'm not sure if you're joking or not BUT THIS IS NOT AN RC and for the love of what's holy do not "make the switch". It's a pre beta. The actual release is at LEAST a year away. This build is for developers testing new stuff.

And for desktop use (mouse and keyboard), everything so far is catered to tablets as that it the goal with it. How they handle desktops is yet to be seen.

Downloading atm, maxing out my "slow" 10mb/s connection. Yay!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 14, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/Start.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/IE.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/desktop.jpg



Why is everything zoomed in on the browser? It set on granny by default?


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloaded x86 version made a bootable usb and booted from it. Rofl it installed in about 10 mins or less. It says it expires *3/11/2012*. That ain't a short period of time huh xD


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

A couple of other facts:
x86 version takes 10.7 GB. W8 has .net framework 4.5 services

And ... *ribbon interface in Windows Explorer is optional. You can turn it off if you want.*


edit: *windows defender* looks like a twin of MSE. Maybe they just use MSE in W8 by default and renamed it to Windows Defender?


----------



## repman244 (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloading now...

Also, if anyone is interested AT has a preview of Win 8: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4771/microsoft-build-windows-8-pre-beta-preview


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 14, 2011)

downloading now will use my old cosmos case as the guinea pig will let you guys know if the windows 7 to usb program works for it also just waiting....

pS

Any of you guys with a msdm sub getting the NO downloads unavailable in your account ?

facepalm my bad i have technet not msdm


----------



## Millennium (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone got it working in any kind of (windows) virtual machine yet? Would like to try that first.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Millennium said:


> anyone got it working in any kind of (windows) virtual machine yet? Would like to try that first.



they have it in the downloads for msdm but it is unavailable ......


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to the start menu?

Also, it's another goddamn interim build.  I'm sick of them...


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Anyone know what happened to the start menu?
> 
> Also, it's another goddamn interim build.  I'm sick of them...



It's replaced by the start screen. Also, what did you expect from a developer pre beta? 

Doesn't seem to work with VMware player.


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Free system eats 512MB of memory. Well ... not bad


----------



## repman244 (Sep 14, 2011)

Noooo...






Is this the new BSOD?


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Noooo...
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4742/857443.png
> 
> Is this the new BSOD



Nice.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the smiley  hahaha 

Don't love the memory usage at desktop though. I think Windows 8 is going to be a bit like vista where people wait for the next version to upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2011)

new BSOD = SOS = screen of sad


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

that reminds of google chrome broken plugin smiley


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 14, 2011)

Have any of you suckers, ur, I mean, adventurers/pioneers tried to dual boot this and windows 7?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Noooo...
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4742/857443.png
> 
> Is this the new BSOD?



yes this was the one in longhorn or xp way back when.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 14, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Why is everything zoomed in on the browser? It set on granny by default?



I zoomed in. My contacts don't have bifocals built in so I have to zoom somtimes.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Don't love the memory usage at desktop though. I think Windows 8 is going to be a bit like vista where people wait for the next version to upgrade.



what's wrong with the memory usage, it's £30 for 4GB, anyone who doesn't, or cannot upgrade to at least 2GB of ram these days is not the sort of person that could upgrade a computer operating system

And where did you get Vista's high ram usage from?

that's just superfetch etc doing it's job

it's better to have things in ram that are dumped if the space is needed, then to just waste the ram

everytime there's a new operating system, people have always said it's bad, then they always start to understand how it works etc, and they come to like it

windows XP was criticized for high memory usage when it came out...


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what's wrong with the memory usage, it's £30 for 4GB, anyone who doesn't, or cannot upgrade to at least 2GB of ram these days is not the sort of person that could upgrade a computer operating system



But this OS will be on tablets as well that cannot be upgraded.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> But this OS will be on tablets as well that cannot be upgraded.



and what we all know already is

A)the tablet version is separate from the desktop version
B) superfetch only uses the resources available to it

i see no reason why a tablet optimized version could not operate on quantities of ram under 1gb

EDIT:After installing it in about 5 mins flat, and now using it for 15 (i have TPU open in my second monitor, i can say that i will certainly be buying windows 8, it's so fast and easy to use, i just showed it to someone i know (who knows nothing about computers) and they also agreed it's really nice to use

i really like the way i can switch between a sort of tablet/mobile phone experience, and a full desktop almost instantly
Double EDIT:Vista and windows 8 next to each other







stat comparison
        VISTA         8
CPU      3%          4%
Mem  1.54GB       0.8GB

Triple edit:Vista stats are simply the Vista task manager stats, with windows 8 stats subtracted from them


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

I get a error that says KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (msfs.sys) at installation in Virtualbox.

EDIT: now it hangs in "Setup is starting"

EDIT2: rebooted the VM and now installation begins


What a POS it hangs on 5% in expanding files and the error again


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

To all those that asked, i found the shutdown button

press the start menu, click setting, and then click power -->shutdown

i hope they move that at some point


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the pinnacle of all my posts ever, haha. I've never had so much feedback or as many likes in one post 

I can't wait to get home and try this out. It finally gives me a reason to install the 1TB drive I have had sitting next to me for almost a year...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Noooo...
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4742/857443.png
> 
> Is this the new BSOD?



Love how it blames your PC.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I get a error that says KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (msfs.sys) at installation in Virtualbox.
> 
> EDIT: now it hangs in "Setup is starting"
> 
> ...



nvm got it running 








Now it doesn't want to boot any more appears the welcome screen then it makes the sounds like if I plugged a USB device and stays in a solid green screen does anyone know why

it respond s to the ctrl alt del and the task manager opens but nothing more WTF



Well the desktop appeared is the Metro thing that doesn't run who knows.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's a bit laggy in the vm isn't it? I didn't manage to install any kind of video driver for the virtual adapter. Did you find one?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

zsolt_93 said:


> It's a bit laggy in the vm isn't it? I didn't manage to install any kind of video driver for the virtual adapter. Did you find one?



Yeah even the mouse pointer lags, no I don't installed the drivers yet (guest additions)I will try if I get the damn thing to boot LOL

Well at least Aero works


----------



## Millennium (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what's wrong with the memory usage, it's £30 for 4GB, anyone who doesn't, or cannot upgrade to at least 2GB of ram these days is not the sort of person that could upgrade a computer operating system
> 
> And where did you get Vista's high ram usage from?
> 
> ...



Regarding the memory usage, I don't mind the OS using ALL available memory if it brings improvements, just I think 1/2 a gig just to show the desktop seems a lot. Perhaps it includes caching system files opened at startup, I dunno. I agree memory is cheap now but as someone has mentioned it's not as easy to upgrade memory in all devices.

Regarding Vista, it was not as optimized as windows 7 and included a lot of new features, I was not referring to the ram usage in particular, just stupid things like no 2d acceleration which didnt turn up till windows 7.

I will probably try windows 8 but I may try and stick with 7 for my day to day computing needs, depending on what I think about 8 having actually tried the retail product. Until windows 7 I stuck with XP too.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Now I get this and can't do anything


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Now I get this and can't do anything http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/Capture022983.jpg



you need to log on


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

@Derek: It's a VM, of course it will not work as well as when installed. It doesn't work at all in VMWare Player. I will try Vbox now and see what happens.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> @derek: It's a VM, of course it will not work as well as when installed. It doesn't work at all in VMWare Player. I will try Vbox now and see what happens.



works in virtual-box


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you need to log on


How I log in it? simply I can drag up the image but nothing more, behind it appears the account  and image I click/double-click on it but nothing happens 



Frick said:


> @derek: It's a VM, of course it will not work as well as when installed. It doesn't work at all in VMWare Player. I will try Vbox now and see what happens.



Yeah in virtualbox works "sort of" fine   it lags a lot (in my case) the guest additions don't work and I have trouble to boot it 


Nevermind I rebooted but now the desktop is empty black and only I can open the task manager, seems that it need a lot of bug fixing or something!


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Encountered a couple of annoying bugs in Windows Explorer and metro ui aswel. Also when I hit Windows Update it gives error


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> How I log in it? simply I can drag up the image but nothing more, behind it appears the account  and image I click/double-click on it but nothing happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Drone said:


> Encountered a couple of annoying bugs in Windows Explorer and metro ui aswel. Also when I hit Windows Update it gives error



i must be really lucky, i haven't come across one error yet


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Whoa the F8 menu is unrecognisable, now I'm "refreshing" it let's see if it works now


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

Tonights the night, I'm gonna give this try. I'm due a reinstall anyway so I'll give this a whirl before reinstalling windows 7. I'll try a few games, apparently the 11.9 betas work fine with this.

Can I just install it from USB?


----------



## erixx (Sep 14, 2011)

Strange. Making an install USB pendrive with an Adata USB3 didn't work, but an older USB2 works...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i must be really lucky, i haven't come across one error yet




In my case I got the BSOD metioned earlier that I fixed enabling APIC, black/green screens after logon but isn't locked, once it rebooted spontaneously while I was seeing the control panel, once it froze after logon, and now I am repairing (refreshing) it 

Maybe I am too unlucky


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> In my case I got the BSOD metioned earlier that I fixed enabling APIC, black/green screens after logon but isn't locked, once it rebooted spontaneously while I was seeing the control panel, once it froze after logon, and now I am repairing it
> 
> Maybe I am too unlucky



mines worked flawlessly, i'm posting from it now, and it seems quite stable

folding@home works quite well


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

lol I get bugs because I ask for them rofl

Just found a good tip:

If you want to *enable good ol Start Menu* and *disable Metro UI* here's how:

Goto regedit and goto following key:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer*

In right-side pane, change value of *RPEnabled* to *0*

That's all. If you want Metro back then change back the value to *1*.


p.s. ouch ... this also disables windows explorer's ribbon, start screen and maybe something else aswel...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 14, 2011)

Good, there is a 32bit version. I'll install on my spare P4 machine, although I need a PSU for it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

So what do you guys think about xbox live coming onto Windows 8 then? Beginning of the end ?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> mines worked flawlessly, i'm posting from it now, and it seems quite stable
> 
> folding@home works quite well



Cool the refreshing repaired it, lets go experiment more 

Have they removed WDDM requirements for aero? I ask this because I see Aero works fine in a generic (Microsoft Basic Display Adapter) driver within Virtualbox... I though at first Windows 8 had a Virtualbox driver LOL


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

Meh, Virtualbox says AMD-V is disabled in BIOS. I don't even have settings for it in bios, and I can't turn it off in Vbox either, for some reason. I guess I have to install it for reals if I want to try it.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> Meh, Virtualbox says AMD-V is disabled in BIOS. I don't even have settings for it in bios, and I can't turn it off in Vbox either, for some reason. I guess I have to install it for reals if I want to try it.



I think you can install anyways without AMD-V


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I think you can install anyways without AMD-V



I get an error messege saying it's not enabled, and the VM turns off. When I try to disable AMD-V accelaretion the changes are not saved. I'm trying to make a new VM but it seems it does not create the VHD.. WTF. Will reinstall the whol thing and see if that works.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Have they removed WDDM requirements for aero? I ask this because I see Aero works fine in a generic (Microsoft Basic Display Adapter) driver within Virtualbox... I though at first Windows 8 had a Virtualbox driver LOL



virtualbox will let the guest have the 3d capabilities of the host, at reduced performance but they're still there


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> I get an error messege saying it's not enabled, and the VM turns off. When I try to disable AMD-V accelaretion the changes are not saved. I'm trying to make a new VM but it seems it does not create the VHD.. WTF. Will reinstall the whol thing and see if that works.



Ups true, and Windows 8 refuses to start without it, in my case I get this









and now after enabling it again, it's refreshing again, nooooooo


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I've heard people have issues with amd-v in VirtualBox. Did you try VMware?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Drone said:


> Yeah I've heard people have issues with amd-v in VirtualBox. Did you try VMware?



VMware workstation 8 support windows 8 previous versions not


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

windows updates released already


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

This is quite interesting. I like.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

Drone said:


> Yeah I've heard people have issues with amd-v in VirtualBox. Did you try VMware?



I tried VMWare player first (latest version) and it didn't work at all.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> I tried VMWare player first (latest version) and it didn't work at all.



Try VMware Workstation 8, it supports it 

VMware Player still doesn't support it


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

i don't like it.
and @ dual booting, it worked fine for me. different drives, but partitions should be fine.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't like it.
> and @ dual booting, it worked fine for me. different drives, but partitions should be fine.



would dual booting work fine with vista?, as far as i know vista and 7 use same bootloader so...

i really like windows 8 and i think i might end up taking it out of the virtual machine and using for my day to day use


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

the dev preview has it's own bootloader.  which lets you choose which os to boot.  also, when i made the choice it seemed to simply set the drive in my bios and restart, so that should work fine too.
in other words, it shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> So what do you guys think about xbox live coming onto Windows 8 then? Beginning of the end ?



Ah, renamed GFWL. When I'm setting up my O/S that will be one of the first things I remove.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i really like windows 8 and i think i might end up taking it out of the virtual machine and using for my day to day use



Don't. It doesn't even have a release date yet and is probably more than a year away.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> Don't. It doesn't even have a release date yet and is probably more than a year away.



no i won't do anything important on it, but for internet browsing, day to day TPU etc

i think it could work quite well

it seems stable enough so i see no reason i can't use it for internet browsing, light gaming etc

overall i think it's better then 7, and considering i'm using vista...

I don't think it will be much more then a year away, due to the rate android and Ipads are advancing i have a feeling this will be rushed, i actually think we might see the release candidate in around 6 months, possible full release around next December


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> I tried VMWare player first (latest version) and it didn't work at all.



Shame. I didn't know player doesn't support it. I've installed w8 on a laptop but I'll try to install it on vmware workstation 8 aswel.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

I will try VMware Workstation 8 as well just in case it works better than VirtualBox here 

Maybe I will try it also in a spare HDD that I have lying around, I am curious! but most probably no, because I have to take the PC out of the desk and I am lazy to do so


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I now have it installed on my SSD and I'm liking it so far though I feel a bit lost  Installing drivers at the moment. Time to try some games in a bit


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow this thing is awesome ,I have AMD driver cat 11.8 installed on my hd2900xt (in the computer will try the 4870`s in crossfire on the weekend)But nothing has said  to me yet .Also installing Battlefield Play4 Free right now. Anyone know where i can get the vista win7 x64 driver for my onboard HDmax sound?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 14, 2011)

Woah, check out the memory power options in the power options....WTF does all that mean


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I will try VMware Workstation 8 as well just in case it works better than VirtualBox here
> 
> Maybe I will try it also in a spare HDD that I have lying around, I am curious! but most probably no, because I have to take the PC out of the desk and I am lazy to do so



I remember there were rumors that W8 can have a "portable" version. You could carry your OS with all your data in your pocket (as a thumb drive). If that comes true in the final build that'd be really awsum.



LifeOnMars said:


> Well I now have it installed on my SSD and I'm liking it so far though I feel a bit lost  Installing drivers at the moment. Time to try some games in a bit



ah lol btw W8 has old ms ahci drivers. Even tho realtek lan and wireless were up to date out of box.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Drone said:


> I remember there were rumors that W8 can have a "portable" version. You could carry your OS with all your data in your pocket (as a thumb drive). If that comes true in the final build that'd be really awsum.
> 
> 
> 
> ah lol btw W8 has old ms ahci drivers. Even tho realtek lan and wireless were up to date out of box.



control panel --> users

will let you use your windows live/Hotmail/MSN email as a roaming user account between different windows 8 PC's


----------



## erixx (Sep 14, 2011)

Installed like a real man: no virtual machines, just on a spare partition on my brand new CosmosS (lol)

Fun thing is W7 disapeared from boot menu, Balmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!! 
But was able to restore it faster than ever, so it is really a nice re-thinking of the old Windows.

I like how it runs, and some features, but the main desktop (Metro) and the rather poor or minimalistic pop ups is not for me, I would rather return to Vista elegance.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 14, 2011)

Great info on getting the start button back !  thanks  ..


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

it's basically windows with a start screen instead of a start menu.

you click start on your keyboard or the screen and it opens the "metro" screen.  I am sure there will be an option to disable that in the final version, regardless of their touch UI touting.
there is no way they will take away the classic start menu, and expect this to be used on desktops at the same time.

not saying UI change is bad, just saying a touch-centric os on a desktop with no touch screens makes zero sense. it's in no way easier to use (vs 7) sans touchscreen, and regardless of wishes they are not ubiquitous.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, digibucc, for the dual boot info.
I think, I may try this.

Very interesting and some good info coming in here, I am subscribed to keep up on the information flow.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool tried in VMware Workstation 8, in one word: AWESOME

Windows 8 worked me out of the box without any problems unlike Virtualbox,
VMware Tools works without any problems, now Windows 8 is smooth without any lag, with only 512 MB ram assigned and the resolution fully configurable.
Didn't happened any stability issues so far.

Drone, try it for sure 


PS: Here I got the "empty green screen" too but logging off, then logging on again solves it 



Does anyone noticed sometimes scrollbars stop working (the bar moves itself but the scrollable content remains fixed)? this happens in Metro and Control panel.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Thanks, digibucc, for the dual boot info.
> I think, I may try this.
> 
> Very interesting and some good info coming in here, I am subscribed to keep up on the information flow.



I agree with Viper; thanks Digibucc for stating the dual boot!!!



erixx said:


> Installed like a real man: no virtual machines, just on a spare partition on my brand new CosmosS (lol)
> 
> Fun thing is W7 disapeared from boot menu, Balmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!
> But was able to restore it faster than ever, so it is really a nice re-thinking of the old Windows.
> ...



What did you do to get the Windows 7 boot option back? did you just have to use your Windows 7 disk?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 15, 2011)

been checking this out a touch, cpu-z 1.58 x64 off the windows 7 partition (dual booting, and win 7 didnt disappear as a boot option) causes the system to freeze, havent tried downloading it on the win 8 partition


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 15, 2011)

EVGA ELeet and CPUZ both cause the system freeze for me as well dark. It did this for me on a 'upgrade' and fresh install.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I have been playing with this for about 20 minutes, and so far I like it. Not crazy about the opening "start" screen or menu, but that can be changed.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Drone, try it for sure
> PS: Here I got the "empty green screen"
> Does anyone noticed sometimes scrollbars stop working (the bar moves itself but the scrollable content remains fixed)? this happens in Metro and Control panel.



I will 

Yes, on real machine I got the same bugs (green screen and locked scrollbars). I didn't get any critical bugs tho. For a preview build I think it's pretty fine  Later I will install some programming languages and see how they will work  And also (later when I'm home) I'm gonna install old school games like Quake 1, Unreal and Deus Ex and dos-box games too.

I see there's 16bit support in control panel still didn't check what it is.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> I will
> 
> Yes, on real machine I got the same bugs (green screen and locked scrollbars). I didn't get any critical bugs tho. For a preview build I think it's pretty fine  Later I will install some programming languages and see how they will work  And also (later when I'm home) I'm gonna install old school games like Quake 1, Unreal and Deus Ex and dos-box games too.
> 
> I see there's 16bit support in control panel still didn't check what it is.



Ah good idea Drone!!! Install some of the "old school games!" It would be very cool if they "heard" all the users of Windows 7 regarding the older games and software!


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 15, 2011)

no scrolling bugs on clean install for me.

I installed Steam and Lineage II and so far both of those games run great.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

*Update*:

I tried to install W8 on VMW8 (as Windows 7) and it didn't work. The error says:

*"Vmware Workstation 8 Windows Cannot Read the <ProductKey> settings from the unattend answer file" error.* And virtual machine got stuck in a reboot loop and I can't do a thing. (obviously we can't enter productkey) but I found solution in teh interwebz and now it's installing/booting. The solution is pretty easy. Everyone who gets this error here how to solve it:



> Power off W8 Virtual Machine then goto vm settings and disconnect floppy


 That's all.  If it was posted before then my bad.


*Update 2*: Just finished installation. Clean event viewer. No errors.

*Update 3*: Two updates are available. I already installed 

*KB2616676* It arrived this Tuesday for Windows 7/XP/Vista/Server (Fraudulent digital certificates could allow spoofing)
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2616676

and *KB2614194* That's gotta be Windows 8 exclusive patch lol. The first!

​


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

To heck with it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 15, 2011)

I cant get the build to actually boot up. I have no problem formatting a disc and actually installing windows, but when it tries to boot into Windows for the first time i get an error saying that something is wrong with my pc and i can search online and blah blah blah. It was a dpc watch dog violation. Cant get past it.


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I cant get the build to actually boot up. I have no problem formatting a disc and actually installing windows, but when it tries to boot into Windows for the first time i get an error saying that something is wrong with my pc and i can search online and blah blah blah. It was a dpc watch dog violation. Cant get past it.



I get that too, running a VM. Searching online I come here. 

And a messege saying I have to reinstall.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> I get that too, running a VM. Searching online I come here.
> 
> And a messege saying I have to reinstall.



Im not going to dick around with it anymore. If its not a sweet easy install for me to fuck around with it, I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems that GPUZ and CPUZ have problems, what I don't know if it's because of Windows 8 or because it's a Virtual machine (if this is the case, I though it emulates physical hardware to the VM, I am very noob with virtual machines) 

GPUZ is almost all blank and reports VMware as my video card despite installed the Tools and CPUZ is largely correct but reports wrong voltage, multiplier and Bus speed, oh and in motherboard it says is a Intel 440BX Desktop Reference Platform


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Hm yeah I got a couple of problems too. Tried to play Prince of Persia 1989. It said that it's 16-bit and supported but didn't run. I will try it with dos-box.


Installed Half-Life 1998 (version 0.9 or was it 1.0).

Here it is in windowed D3D mode


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

GPU's do not support virtulization properly afaik, so that's why.

Will not launch for me in VMW Workstation, seems I have to try a real install.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2011)

You can install it in virtualbox.  It's cute,  but I didn't waste much time on it.  I'll just spend as much time tweaking it to be functional as I do with win7.  Under the hood,  I don't really see much improved over win7.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 15, 2011)

Games dont work on it to bad i would of used it for my main OS.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> GPU's do not support virtulization properly afaik, so that's why.
> 
> Will not launch for me in VMW Workstation, seems I have to try a real install.



Oh then it emulates a virtual GPU called VMware, therefore GPUZ can't get the values from the real card when running on VM? 

Strange what happens when you try to install? 


BTW I realized Windows 8 hangs when shutting down but I don't know if it's a VMware-related issue


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> BTW I realized Windows 8 hangs when shutting down but I don't know if it's a VMware-related issue



*Edit*

It shuts down just with a slight delay.

However none of the metro apps worked for me in VMware. Only desktop, explorers and control panel


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2011)

No OS is useful as a main os until at least beta2 builds.  This is pre-beta1,  the very first beta 1 build.  Wait till at least beta2 or 3.


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

johnspack said:


> You can install it in virtualbox.  It's cute,  but I didn't waste much time on it.  I'll just spend as much time tweaking it to be functional as I do with win7.  Under the hood,  I don't really see much improved over win7.



Didn't work there at all. Vbox had problems with my hardware it seems like, problems with AMD-V.



Derek12 said:


> Strange what happens when you try to install?



When launching for the first time I get a dialouge box saying something like "there was an unexpected problem with the installation. Click ok to restart and reinstall windows." I've tried a bunch of times now and it looks like I have to do a proper install. Just as good, I don't have enough memory atm to play around in virtual machines anyway.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2011)

Enabled intel vt-d on my i7 in virualbox to run it,  but that should run it just fine........  this pre-beta is pointless anyways.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> Didn't work there at all. Vbox had problems with my hardware it seems like, problems with AMD-V.
> 
> 
> 
> When launching for the first time I get a dialouge box saying something like "there was an unexpected problem with the installation. Click ok to restart and reinstall windows." I've tried a bunch of times now and it looks like I have to do a proper install. Just as good, I don't have enough memory atm to play around in virtual machines anyway.



Are you using vmware workstation, if yes, which version. I saw they ran Win 8 in the new version (version 8) which was released like yesterday.


Edit: for those asking about GPU's you would need something like AMD's IOMMU to be able to directly access the GPU (Sorry, I don't know what's the intel counterpart of IOMMU). Problem is, not many VM programs support this function and not that many computers.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

I've just tested a system reset. Win8 is clean again. Glad to see that this function works without glitches. Took about 5 mins or something.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

so what is it like system restore but more complete? how big is the backup?


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> so what is it like system restore but more complete? how big is the backup?



you select account you want to purge and that's all. It goes back to factory settings. Then it asks for product key and you get the initial screen where you either accept default settings or customize them.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> you select account you want to purge and that's all. It goes back to factory settings. Then it asks for product key and you get the initial screen where you either accept default settings or customize them.



oh that's very cool actually.

i'm confident there will be a work-around for the start-screen/menu.  once that's known, i'll be much more likely to upgrade.
i don't necessarily want the start "metro" screen gone, but i do want a start menu back.


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Are you using vmware workstation, if yes, which version. I saw they ran Win 8 in the new version (version 8) which was released like yesterday.



That is the one I'm using. Tried different settings and such as well and it just doesn't work. So i'm giving up on doing it virtually, but it's cool as I have a spare drive (a 5400rpm laptop drive ) to install it on so it's all good.


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 15, 2011)

im all over this, will be great to use this to annoy the crap out the missus.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> When launching for the first time I get a dialouge box saying something like "there was an unexpected problem with the installation. Click ok to restart and reinstall windows." I've tried a bunch of times now and it looks like I have to do a proper install. Just as good, I don't have enough memory atm to play around in virtual machines anyway.



Strange... when you create the VM, did you select "I will install the Operating system later"?





Because if you select the second option and select the ISO it will be installed in unattended mode and maybe isn't compatible yet  that happened to me lol

Also how many RAM & HDD did you assigned?


----------



## heky (Sep 15, 2011)

You have toselect the "I will install the operating system later" option. I also removed the floppy drive and the printer port from the hardware settings and it worked. I am typing this from windows 8 and explorer 10, hehe.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> *Edit*
> 
> It shuts down just with a slight delay.
> 
> However none of the metro apps worked for me in VMware. Only desktop, explorers and control panel



in my case it hangs on the green screen "shutting down" but it's a hard freeze because the mouse cursor doesn't move inside of the VM (at first I though the entire computer has froze)

Once I've managed to open a puzzle game within Metro but not anymore 

EDIT: Now all Metro apps work here huh strange ?


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> So what do you guys think about xbox live coming onto Windows 8 then? Beginning of the end ?



this will never happen, not cross platform anyways


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

@derek and heky: Thanks, will try that. 2 cores and 1.5GB or ram assigned.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't necessarily want the start "metro" screen gone, but i do want a start menu back.



see this post

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2395107&postcount=80






Derek12 said:


> in my case it hangs on the green screen "shutting down" but it's a hard freeze because the mouse cursor doesn't move inside of the VM (at first I though the entire computer has froze)
> 
> Once I've managed to open a puzzle game within Metro but not anymore
> 
> EDIT: Now all Metro apps work here huh strange ?



That's strange. Did you install update? Or it was out of box?
For me mouse cursor froze on the black screen but system shut down properly after 5-10 seconds but I'm still unable to use metro apps. But to hell with them. I think I'd rather be using real W8 machine. More space, more ram


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

Still not working.


----------



## heky (Sep 15, 2011)

I had the same problem, but then i created a new custom virtual maschine, with the option to install operating system later and i also disabled the floppy drive, the printer port and it worked.
Oh and i use VMware workstation 8


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

heky said:


> I had the same problem, but then i created a new custom virtual maschine, with the option to install operating system later and i also disabled the floppy drive, the printer port and it worked.
> Oh and i use VMware workstation 8



Did that but still no go. Will see if I can fiddle some more.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> Did that but still no go. Will see if I can fiddle some more.



I'm having the same error, no idea what could be causing it.

Maybe try forcing AMD-V in CPU settings?
Like so:


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

When I do that it says that AMD-V is disabled. I don't get it, the CPU supports that.


----------



## repman244 (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe you have it disabled in BIOS?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

ok, i have installed it as my main OS now, and i have to say it copes with dual monitors better then anything I've used before, infact, when it released i'll probably have to buy it just because of how well it supports things

both my monitors - set up  automatically
All the printers on my network - drivers installed and set up automatically
Also pleased at how it has decent system maintenance and antivirus built in

still to encounter a single error as well, on the whole i would buy this off the shelf as it is!

EDIT:Loving the way i can have it in desktop mode in one screen and tablet/phone mode on the other


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay it's working! It's not that snappy, keyboard is lagging. Hmm. Also Alt+F4 does nothing! How will I survive??


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> Yay it's working! It's not that snappy, keyboard is lagging. Hmm. Also Alt+F4 does nothing! How will I survive??



DO NOT POST THINGS LIKE THAT

It is your virtual machine doing that not windows 8 itself

YOU JUST MADE ME EXIT ALL MY STUFF

Trust me, installed nativly it's incredibly fast, it makes windows 7 and macs look laggy


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> DO NOT POST THINGS LIKE THAT
> 
> It is your virtual machine doing that not windows 8 itself
> 
> ...



So it's supposed to work then? 

But ya it feels like I should install it properly. We'll see when I do that.

But I Think I will like it. The start screen does not feel that bad. Given a bit of customization it looks like it'll be ok.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> So it's supposed to work then?
> 
> But ya it feels like I should install it properly. We'll see when I do that.



it takes about 10 mins from a DVD


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

And less via USB onto SSD like I did  It's been working great and I'm also liking the new look like Cheesy.

Games have played fine so far, I've tried Mafia 2,BFBC2,Portal and Portal 2. Time to dig out an older title.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> see this post
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2395107&postcount=80
> 
> ...



Yeah out of the box but I will try the updates, many thanks  maybe I'll try in the physical machine 



Frick said:


> Frick said:
> 
> 
> > Yay it's working! It's not that snappy, keyboard is lagging. Hmm. Also Alt+F4 does nothing! How will I survive??
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2011)

its fail


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its fail



not much to go on their dude whats so bad


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 15, 2011)

Theres no driver support for my card so games don't work for me .


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> not much to go on their dude whats so bad



a forced touch-centric ui for users who 99% of which do not have touchscreen desktop monitors.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2011)

has anyone managed to get it installed side by side with win7 because i mounted it and tried to install it and all it would allow was a update str8 to 8 and wouldnt allow me to pick any files to keep either

and i thought you could turn the rainmeter clone ui off?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

you can't do it by mounting, that's inside of windows 7. you have to use windows 7 usb install tool and then reboot the computer.
it will start the real install that you can then choose upgrade, new disk, etc. i wouldn't try it without at least a partition, though a 2nd drive is best.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2011)

oh and that will allow me to have it side by side then? and cheers i did plan on using a different partition for it, thanks for reply digibucc

no thanks button ere wagwan


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah it disappears for me sometimes too 

yes you can run side by side. dev preview comes with a new bootloader that will let you choose.  it also let's you set options like default and time to display menu right in the bootloader.
i do like ALOT of the changes, i just don't like metro on a desktop machine using a mouse.  it makes no sense. i also want an application menu in @ "start"

@mayo, others have said games work.  a few posts above i believe they named new ones.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 15, 2011)

Will all my games work on this? IF I can still download it


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> a forced touch-centric ui for users who 99% of which do not have touchscreen desktop monitors.



If you had used it you would know it actually works quite well with a mouse and keyboard once you get the controls figured



Live OR Die said:


> Theres no driver support for my card so games don't work for me .



WINDOWS 7 AND VISTA DRIVERS WILL WORK WITH THIS



El_Mayo said:


> Will all my games work on this? IF I can still download it



Yes, they will


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> One question does this Windows 8 DP have a trial of X days or it's unlimited?



You have a loooooooooooot of time  By that time we'll get some other builds 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2394652&postcount=40
(just run winver to see)


And you can install it on as many pcs as you want.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> If you had used it you would know it actually works quite well with a mouse and keyboard once you get the controls figured



what an assumption.  i have it installed right now, on my main machine. spent more than an hour last night.

now that i know the leaps you make i won't even bother trying to continue a conversation.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> You have a loooooooooooot of time  By that time we'll get some other builds
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2394652&postcount=40
> (just run winver to see)
> ...



many thanks, I didn't saw your post before 
effectively, says 3/11/2012 4:59 PM


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what an assumption.  i have it installed right now, on my main machine. spent more than an hour last night.
> 
> now that i know the leaps you make i won't even bother trying to continue a conversation.



sorry about that, i just thought it worked quite well with a mouse and keyboard, and imagined you were one of those people who talks about things they haven't tried

it was the 'forced' bit that threw me, they don't really force you too use it at all

if that's you honest opinion after using it your more then welcome to have it, i'm not going to try and convince you otherwise

any chance of letting me know why you don't like it, EG:whats wrong with the interface when your using a mouse


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sorry about that, i just thought it worked quite well with a mouse and keyboard, and imagined you were one of those people who talks about things they haven't tried




Yeah Metro works fine with traditional input methods (mouse & keyboard) I don't know what's the problem some ppl see (*just my experience*) 

Anyway I think they should make an option to return the classic start menu and everything, I hope the RTM one would have


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

it's bulky and unnecessary.  it only makes it easier if you are using a touch screen, without it there is absolutely no reason to replace a compact menu with bulky blocks that fill the screen.

at least make it easier to disable metro and bring back classic start, without breaking everything else!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's bulky and unnecessary.  it only makes it easier if you are using a touch screen, without it there is absolutely no reason to replace a compact menu with bulky blocks that fill the screen.
> 
> at least make it easier to disable metro and bring back classic start, without breaking everything else!



that'll probably happen by the end build, along with moving the shutdown button (otherwise they're going to get a lot of complaints)

i just like the way i can be doing whatever i'm doing, then hit the start key and bring up the news using the built in RSS reader.

it may seem a bit bulky but it lets you multitask really well once you get use to it, especially with all the new dual monitor support

i've shown it too a few of the less technical people i know and they all think it's amazing, so i can see this flying off the shelves the way all of the less technologically experience people like it


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that'll probably happen by the end build, along with moving the shutdown button (otherwise they're going to get a lot of complaints)
> 
> i just like the way i can be doing whatever i'm doing, then hit the start key and bring up the news using the built in RSS reader.
> 
> it may seem a bit bulky but it lets you multitask really well once you get use to it, especially with all the new dual monitor support



i don't see it adding anything that you couldn't have made on your own, using rainmeter, samurize, etc. 

 i guess for me it depends on how customizable it really is in the end, as what i see now is no where near enough.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't see it adding anything that you couldn't have made on your own, using rainmeter, samurize, etc.
> 
> i guess for me it depends on how customizable it really is in the end, as what i see now is no where near enough.



but look at 2 things

A)Now it's got integrated anti-virus, a good defrag program, built in software etc, it's going to work a lot better for all the people who probably think a 'rainmeter' is some sort of whether device

b)the integrated apps do put much less strain on the system resources then rainmeter and other programs that are now included with windows

it's not particularly customization at the moment but most things aren't when they are released, you couldn't do much with the windows 7 shell without support from aftermarket programs and developers


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but look at 2 things
> 
> A)Now it's got integrated anti-virus, a good defrag program, built in software etc, it's going to work a lot better for all the people who probably think a 'rainmeter' is some sort of whether device
> 
> b)the integrated apps do put much less strain on the system resources then rainmeter and other programs that are now included with windows





cheesy999 said:


> i've shown it too a few of the less technical people i know and they all think it's amazing, so i can see this flying off the shelves the way all of the less technologically experience people like it



i see that.  and imo it goes back to rainmeter, etc as well. 

the way i see it they are making things easier by removing options.  they are dumbing it down, just like everything else.  making it take longer and require more customization for people who know what they are doing in order to make it simpler for others.

i'm not against innovation in any way, at all.  if people like it they like it.  


cheesy999 said:


> it's not particularly customization at the moment but most things aren't when they are released, you couldn't do much with the windows 7 shell without support from aftermarket programs and developers


i can see myself liking it more when there are apps to customize it and ways to make it less ... microsoft.

but at least make it easy for people like me to have what we want too!  that's all i really ask, and they are not doing that as i see it.

sure it may be better in the future, but i can't really comment on the future atm.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i see that.  and imo it goes back to rainmeter, etc as well.
> 
> the way i see it they are making things easier by removing options.  they are dumbing it down, just like everything else.  making it take longer and require more customization for people who know what they are doing in order to make it simpler for others.
> 
> ...



i have a feeling it'll be like android, the phones will come out the shops with the Manufacture Set-up, and a few weeks later there will be custom set ups, modification etc in full force, at the end of the days it's still windows, they've moved a few settings, but it's not going to go all IOS and lock everything interesting away

i haven't had a need to do anything to complex because it will let me do everything i need or want to do, it even set up my printer without my knowledge, i think part of the lack of modification so far, is lack of a need for it

EDIT:That said i have spent most of my time in desktop mode using google chrome


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

My favourite thing is the piano LOL It sounds pretty good to be honest.....here comes chopsticks using qwertyuiop


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

see i'm not that confident that it will be so easy to customize.  i want to change the look of everything from the background to the shapes and fonts used.  i want to change animation and layout.  if it's going to take up my entire screen every time i click start it better be FULLY customizable, and i'm not confident that it will be.

if it is, i'll eat my words and love it most likely.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> My favourite thing is the piano LOL It sounds pretty good to be honest.....here comes chopsticks using qwertyuiop



Have you used the song control?, ALL MY LIFE I HAVE WANTED A COMPUTER THAT CAN PLAY 'THE ENTERTAINER' BY ITSELF, AND YES THIS CAPS LOCK IS DELIBRATE


That's going to be on loop for the next 3-4 days now 

if i could press the thanks button more then once you thanks count would now be over 9000!


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

The only think I hate of Metro is that in non widescreen monitors, there is plenty of empty space at vertical sides, in which could fit a row of tiles in each end

Also it could be improved by reducing a bit more the space between tiles


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Have you used the song control?, ALL MY LIFE I HAVE WANTED A COMPUTER THAT CAN PLAY 'THE ENTERTAINER' BY ITSELF, AND YES THIS CAPS LOCK IS DELIBRATE
> 
> 
> That's going to be on loop for the next 3-4 days now
> ...



Yep song control rocks  My girlfriend genuinely thought I was playing it


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yep song control rocks  My girlfriend genuinely thought I was playing it



All it needs us more songs, i would pay microsoft about £20 more if i could have like like 100 or so more tunes i could play, but only if they were good one's


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't have problems with metro. It's just I don't need it. For work and regular use it's a gimmick like aero from vista. But somehow I like the idea that all those apps are on the background and you can always come back to them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> I don't have problems with metro. It's just I don't need it. For work and regular use it's a gimmick like aero from vista. But somehow I like the idea that all those apps are on the background and you can always come back to them.



too be fair most people don't *need* most of the apps they have on their pc or phone


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> My favourite thing is the piano LOL It sounds pretty good to be honest.....here comes chopsticks using qwertyuiop



Haha yeah it is very cooool  I tested it and was good 

also the labyrinth is awesome  too bad in a VM works soo slowly and very difficult to make good times 

One dumb question I couldn't figure of my own: how do you close a Metro app I know that hitting the Windows key lets you come back to Metro but the program is running in background


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> too be fair most people don't *need* most of the apps they have on their pc or phone



yeah but in this case need and want are interchangeable.  with most apps if you don't want it, you can get rid of it (relatively) easily.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Haha yeah it is very cooool  I tested it and was good
> 
> also the labyrinth is awesome  too bad in a VM works soo slowly and very difficult to make good times
> 
> One dumb question I couldn't figure of my own: how do you close a Metro app I know that hitting the Windows key lets you come back to Metro but the program is running in background



I would like to know the same....I have just used task manager so far but I really shouldn't be that worried with 8GB RAM.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah but in this case need and want are interchangeable.



my point exactly, i don't *need* most of the features that have been added since windows 95, but i *want* them

in all honestly i probably only need a decent internet browser and and office program, as well as DX if i wanted to use it for gaming


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I would like to know the same....I have just used task manager so far but I really shouldn't be that worried with 8GB RAM.



True I didn't looked the task manager , but I hope they will implement a easier way to fully close them, in my case I have only 2 GB physical and *REALLY ONLY 512 MB (lol) * assigned in the VM so the poor hard disk would have a very hard job


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my point exactly, i don't *need* most of the features that have been added since windows 95, but i *want* them
> 
> in all honestly i probably only need a decent internet browser and and office program, as well as DX if i wanted to use it for gaming



but back to my point 
if you need but don't want oh well, 
if you don't need but do want you keep, 
if you don't need and don't want you should be able to change it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

found my first bug, BC2 won't full screen


----------



## ctrain (Sep 15, 2011)

i like people whining about metro when THAT IS THE POINT OF THE RELEASE. it's the development version meant for DEVELOPING METRO UI APPLICATIONS.

HURR


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> lol I get bugs because I ask for them rofl
> 
> Just found a good tip:
> 
> ...



just reposting it, cuz I see people arent reading the whole thread


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> found my first bug, BC2 won't full screen



Huh, it's fine on mine?

Have you tried running in win 7 compatability mode, my version is steam which is yours?


----------



## douglatins (Sep 15, 2011)

Already my main HTPC OS


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 15, 2011)

We have come full _circus_.  This reminds me of WFW3.11 with the taskbar addon. Just running at modern resolutions, contemporary colour swatches, and 32bit colour and not VGA 16bit. I still have an old COMPAQ 486 running WFW, and it's true!

Either WFW3.11 was brilliant and we are going back, or we are going back.

Next up: Similarities between URL entry and DOS command line.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

ctrain said:


> i like people whining about metro when THAT IS THE POINT OF THE RELEASE. it's the development version meant for DEVELOPING METRO UI APPLICATIONS.
> 
> HURR



so the fact that the release is centered around metro means i have to either like metro or shut up?

what kind of logic is that?  well, guess i shouldn't expect much...



Completely Bonkers said:


> This reminds me of WFW3.11 with the taskbar addon.



except, i liked the taskbar


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> WINDOWS 7 AND VISTA DRIVERS WILL WORK WITH THIS



They mite install but can not run games they just crash or i end up with a black screen i cant even ctrl alt del out of.


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> One dumb question I couldn't figure of my own: how do you close a Metro app





LifeOnMars said:


> I would like to know the same....I have just used task manager so far but I really shouldn't be that worried with 8GB RAM.



Windows 8 comes with memory optimization (at last) which means it uses less memory. It puts apps with similar memory usage in one group or something like that. That means more organic memory handling. And if you have a lot of memory it's even better because unused memory is wasted memory. Don't worry about suspended apps


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2011)

^ interesting on the memory stuff, so if say, 3 apps wanted the same .dll loaded into memory, they'd share that one 'file' in memory?


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2011)

They didn't spill the beans just vaguely said something about it that's why I forgot about it. I can't find that exact link but I found another one with different details:

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/desktop-os/2011/09/13/windows-8-developer-preview-40093921/2/



> Windows 8 also brings deduplication to memory pages, consolidating memory used by shared libraries and common data. It's a process that only works when memory pages are identical, but can save several megabytes of memory on a busy machine. It's a lazy process, periodically scanning memory and combining where possible.


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2011)

Update:

No matter how hard I tried I couldn't find where initially I saw W8 memory optimization article but found another one which is similar to that. It's hands on review from Techradar:



> The system tries to save on memory by sharing it between applications rather differently. Because a lot of apps use the same libraries and runtimes, they can have a lot of the same code in memory. So whenever Windows 8 finds that one of the 4K pages of memory one app is using is the same as the one another app is using, it only keeps one of them and shares it between them.



I don't know how efficient it is in the preview build and how will it change in the final version but I hope there will be a lot of apps tools and programming languages that can benefit this method. And I hope developers will invent more tools to use this. They said theoretically it's possible to reduce memory usage drastically. 

Operating systems indeed need a better methods of optimization and parallelization. If OS will efficiently handle memory, cores/threads and also will better use virtualization and multitasking I can imagine that it will save power and cpu cycles.

http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/hands-on-windows-8-review-1025259?artc_pg=4

As I see the reviewers had the same glitches as I did:



> From the testing we've done so far, the developer preview of Windows 8 itself is pretty reliable, but the same isn't true of some of the Metro apps. Initially some of these froze or showed only a blank screen. And because Metro apps get suspended automatically if you're not using them, there isn't an easy way to close an app except through Task Manager.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 16, 2011)

Drone said:


> Update:
> 
> No matter how hard I tried I couldn't find where initially I saw W8 memory optimization article but found another one which is similar to that. It's hands on review from Techradar:
> 
> ...



This is kind of what happens in a terminal server OS, multiple users log on and run Word for instance and it only uses one set of DLL's to keep memory usage under control, so slightly different but the same technique, I am surprised it has taken MS this long to incorporate it into the desktop environment


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 16, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> They mite install but can not run games they just crash or i end up with a black screen i cant even ctrl alt del out of.



Have you tried running them in Windows 7 compatability mode? I have had no issues so far with any games, I haven't even had to use compatability but it may work for you.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 16, 2011)

Installed directly to my second hard drive and so far so good, took a while to get used to the layout but i think i like it. Here is a quick run of 3dmark 2003 default settings.







Going to test some games in a few mins to but so far everything has installed fine, No probs with installing Win 7 ATI drivers or programs yet.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Have you tried running them in Windows 7 compatability mode? I have had no issues so far with any games, I haven't even had to use compatability but it may work for you.



Yes your using an ATI card there was no driver for my 480 in windows update.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 16, 2011)

So if you're not interested in Metro, don't need faster boot times coz you put your PC to sleep and don't need a few extra MB of spare RAM, you won't really benefit from windows 8?

Am I missing something? Is there anything else that is new?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> So if you're not interested in Metro, don't need faster boot times coz you put your PC to sleep and don't need a few extra MB of spare RAM, you won't really benefit from windows 8?
> 
> Am I missing something? Is there anything else that is new?



there are some nice ui changes, like the file copy dialog and task manager.
there is also a new system reset feature, as well as some other features idk.

i don' think it'll be necessary but there are definitely some improvements.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> So if you're not interested in Metro, don't need faster boot times coz you put your PC to sleep and don't need a few extra MB of spare RAM, you won't really benefit from windows 8?
> 
> Am I missing something? Is there anything else that is new?



apart from the fact this OS will end up on phones, tablets, laptops and desktops all at the same time, no not really.



look at how apple strangle everyone with their apps, and think how awesome it'd be if those (well, MS equivalent) apps worked on your PC and your phone at the same time.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 16, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Yes your using an ATI card there was no driver for my 480 in windows update.



Hey bud, I was trying to help. I'm actually using betas which are not verified, using win 7 compatability they installed without a hitch but the games have run as is with no need for any compatability tweaks.  Hopefully Nvidia will get their asses in gear and sort out a driver for you.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 16, 2011)

Was trying to get dirt 3 running but no good so far.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone seen this: 

Windows 8 Running From A USB Drive

Small Quote from the article:



> The new feature will allow Windows 8 users to boot the operating system from USB on any other PC. Microsoft is targeting big business and enterprise with Windows To Go, a perfect market for such a feature. Windows To Go works by effectively ghosting a Windows 8 install onto a USB drive. Windows 8 users will be able to take their entire install with files and data and run it on a PC without needing to install it on the host PC. It’s simply a plug and play method.




This feature alone makes it worth buying for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey bud, I was trying to help. I'm actually using betas which are not verified, using win 7 compatability they installed without a hitch but the games have run as is with no need for any compatability tweaks.  Hopefully Nvidia will get their asses in gear and sort out a driver for you.



nvidia 7/vista drivers work for me but i can't fullscreen on most games

EDIT:Fixed the problem


----------



## gbird (Sep 16, 2011)

Can someone please give me a step by step showing of how to take control of a .dll file in Windows 8? It looks totally different from 7, where the "Owner" tab is not there.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> nvidia 7/vista drivers work for me but i can't fullscreen on most games
> 
> EDIT:Fixed the problem



Care to share so other Nvidia users will benefit?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Care to share so other Nvidia users will benefit?



it was one of these 3 things

A)Updated to latest beta drivers
b)Changed theme to Basic
C)Validated the game files in steam

i think it was actually C that did it


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2011)

gbird said:


> Can someone please give me a step by step showing of how to take control of a .dll file in Windows 8? It looks totally different from 7, where the "Owner" tab is not there.



Just use this it always comes in handy use the InstallTakeOwnership.reg and it will add a entry to the right click menu saves a lot of time.  

http://www.mediafire.com/file/kljc2dhnjgr9dsj/Take%20Ownership.rar


----------



## gbird (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks man, however i tried it before and it did not work. I am trying to take ownership of "shell32.dll.mui" in Windows 8 Preview to get rid of the watermark. The guy who posts the instructions/worked on the hack, did not explain clearly about taking ownership of the file.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 16, 2011)

gbird said:


> Thanks man, however i tried it before and it did not work. I am trying to take ownership of "shell32.dll.mui" in Windows 8 Preview to get rid of the watermark. The guy who posts the instructions/worked on the hack, did not explain clearly about taking ownership of the file.



try right click file, properties, security tab, click your user name, then check the boxes in the bottom window. If they are grayed out, try clicking the advanced button and change settings in there.

..I am having a problem writing to c:\users\name\appdata\local  the folder and files stay read only no matter what I seem to try... I am trying to copy over my google chrome files with all my book marks and such... anyone have success in doin this? I used the takeownership app, change settings so I have persmission to write and still a no-go..


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 16, 2011)

found a fix for my problem and most likely others also having trouble with the take ownership etc:

- open 'properties' on the highest level folder you want to change attributes
- click 'security' tab
- click 'advanced'
- click 'change permissions'
- click 'add'
- enter 'Everyone' in the 'enter the object name to select' dialog box
- click 'check names'
- click OK
- click 'full control' in the 'allow' column
- click OK
- click the box (turn on) 'replace all child object permissions with inheritable permissions from         this object'
- click OK
- confirm any 'are you sure' type messages that pop up along the way


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 16, 2011)

Managed to install in virtual box first try 

Couple of things: 
I have enabled 2d/3d acceleration and it is laggy, mouse movements, in general etc. 
Also not getting any network connection, I think this is due to the actual VM settings so if someone can tell me how to share my local connection this would be much appreciated


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Managed to install in virtual box first try
> 
> Couple of things:
> I have enabled 2d/3d acceleration and it is laggy, mouse movements, in general etc.
> Also not getting any network connection, I think this is due to the actual VM settings so if someone can tell me how to share my local connection this would be much appreciated



change your network adapter to bridged mode, it's in the settings, i'd show it to you but i'm away from virtualbox at the moment


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> change your network adapter to bridged mode, it's in the settings, i'd show it to you but i'm away from virtualbox at the moment



That's cool I know how to do that  will give it another whirl, any input on the mouse/display lag?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That's cool I know how to do that  will give it another whirl, any input on the mouse/display lag?



only way to cure that is by installing guest additions but since they don't work on 8 that's permanent so long as your using virtual box


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 16, 2011)

anyone have the high brightness in games...My 4870`s in crossfire work just been playing with the ACC adjusting my brightness to -50 seems about what win7 is at 0.Hope that helps some of you out with the brightness bug.


----------



## gbird (Sep 16, 2011)

GodfreyOuwens said:


> found a fix for my problem and most likely others also having trouble with the take ownership etc:
> 
> - open 'properties' on the highest level folder you want to change attributes
> - click 'security' tab
> ...



Thank you alot !!! It worked. Got off most of the watermark in Windows 8 Dev Preview. Just a little bit is still left to the far right corner but i can live with that until the beta drops, maybe next year.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

there ya go, already 7 updates today LOL. At least M$ is staying on top of it LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

reminds me too much of the XB interface, but then it feels like we are goin backwards with interface, it reminds me of Win 3.1


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> reminds me too much of the XB interface, but then it feels like we are goin backwards with interface, it reminds me of Win 3.1



I agree. It kind of does remind me of 3.11 for work groups. Of course that old OS was pretty awesome in its day


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 17, 2011)

well I figured out how to get rid of that god awful green metro, Go control panel and select high contrast, It gives you black background but sure is better then green.....Also you can unpin most them so called apps, say copper and tube rider lol to have some that you want and to get admin tools to show select setting the preferences and turn on show tools in metro, This Windows has a memory checker built in ,Ran 2 passes and no errors.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 17, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> well I figured out how to get rid of that god awful green metro, Go control panel and select high contrast, It gives you black background but sure is better then green.....Also you can unpin most them so called apps, say copper and tube rider lol to have some that you want and to get admin tools to show select setting the preferences and turn on show tools in metro, This Windows has a memory checker built in ,Ran 2 passes and no errors.



i like that colour green...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

Not to mention that when high contrast is turned on it changes everything. wow, I sure hope the final version allows for changing background and such.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know if anyone else has encountered this problem or not; windows 8 does not see my optical DVD burner? Even in the devise manager it is not listed. I don't know what to think about that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I don't know if anyone else has encountered this problem or not; windows 8 does not see my optical DVD burner? Even in the devise manager it is not listed. I don't know what to think about that.



what controller is it on? if you threw it on a secondary RAID/SATA controller, it may not have drivers installd.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what controller is it on? if you threw it on a secondary RAID/SATA controller, it may not have drivers installd.



Well hell, I had not thought of that I guess. I know in Windows 7 I did not have to install any drivers for the DVD drive. Hmm, will try the ATI chipset drivers I guess.

Hmmm, loading the chipset drivers did nothing. and once I started doing some research online it would seem that Microsoft will be doing away with DVD support? I suppose that means that a person will have to have an external DVD drive in order for it to work? Is that what I am gathering here:

http://www.windows8news.com/2011/08/06/windows-8-ditch-dvd-support/


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2011)

> it would seem that Microsoft will be doing away with DVD support?



hm maybe that's why we can mount isos in W8 ...

edit: dvd, cd drives work fine


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well hell, I had not thought of that I guess. I know in Windows 7 I did not have to install any drivers for the DVD drive. Hmm, will try the ATI chipset drivers I guess.
> 
> Hmmm, loading the chipset drivers did nothing. and once I started doing some research online it would seem that Microsoft will be doing away with DVD support? I suppose that means that a person will have to have an external DVD drive in order for it to work? Is that what I am gathering here:
> 
> http://www.windows8news.com/2011/08/06/windows-8-ditch-dvd-support/


UH so explain how my Win8 installed off a dvd burner and it reads it ?????It is connected with ide and the 200gig Hard drive has the sata adapter and that has to be plugged into the sata ports that support IDE drive(yes sata dvd/blu-ray drives too) that would be the (ASUS example) the 2 top red ports while the black ones are true sata.read your manual for the BIOS it should say what ports support ide .


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2011)

Just realized they separated regional and language settings in control panel. Very nice.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 18, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> UH so explain how my Win8 installed off a dvd burner and it reads it ?????It is connected with ide and the 200gig Hard drive has the sata adapter and that has to be plugged into the sata ports that support IDE drive(yes sata dvd/blu-ray drives too) that would be the (ASUS example) the 2 top red ports while the black ones are true sata.read your manual for the BIOS it should say what ports support ide .



My DVD drive also works so it's definitively not Microsoft doing away with dvd drives or anything

IDE as well if it matters


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 18, 2011)

I notice that using *olde 16 bit apps* makes the system extremely slow and *using very high % CPU*  
I waited until the CPU usage was low then run the 16 bit app GWBASIC with some old original IBM PC BAS programs lol







*(the CPU graph shows 100% at the end because I can't wait more, because the system almost hangs)* 


even sometimes the task manager reported 106% CPU usage LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmm, installed chipset drivers, SATA drivers, and even RAID drivers, and it still does not see my DVD drive. I am not sure what to think on that one LOL. I have an external usb DVD ROM and it of course sees it just fine. 

I seen the posts that are stating it is seeing the IDE drives, however are you SATA DVD users having any issues or is it seeing all of yours as well?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2011)

well while I was looking for a solution to my optical disk issue I ran across the Windows 8 forums. Naturally I joined LOL. 

Now, for anyone that wants to have a similar "start" type menu to navigate to your desired program or folder there is a way to accomplish this It is not included in Windows 8 however there is a tutorial on the Windows 8 forum to create this on the task bar. I tried it and it works great! 

Create a Start Menu Toolbar on the Desktop Taskbar in Windows 8


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2011)

if this video was posted already I apologize in advance


----------



## rfowler30 (Sep 18, 2011)

anyone notice speed improvements in games, hdds, ssds?????????


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2011)

Install takes a little longer than 7,no issues though rig is in my specs, and it actually seems quite snappy!!


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/metro-ui-tweaker-windows-8-released

Nice Metro tweaker


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 19, 2011)

rfowler30 said:


> anyone notice speed improvements in games, hdds, ssds?????????



nope I just have 4870 in crossfire installed  and MOH and BF4Free ,BF4Free has bug that it lags reading the wireless mouse at startup,But then it plays like my WIn7 rig.As for the SATA dvd drive question Will test it out later .Right now im in the process of test Origin backup games to install in the WIn8 machine.

OK backup for Origin worked 
SATA DVD/Blu Ray worked 


Also give this a read purple background here I come 

http://http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-change-windows-8-metro-start-menu-background-colors/


http://metrothemes.deviantart.com/?loggedin=1#/d4a89o1

Yahoo a black one  
http://domina2zn.deviantart.com/#/d4ab32m

32 and x64 bit black
http://metrothemes.deviantart.com/#/d4ablvq


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 20, 2011)

rfowler30 said:


> anyone notice speed improvements in games, hdds, ssds?????????



seems a little faster in folder navigation.... could be because it was a fresh install though... the games I played so far seem a little slower ( although still very playable ) could be because of driver support/directx etc.. but going from 300+ fps in counter strike source down to 250+ doesnt really make a difference.. I should try some newer games


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

rfowler30 said:


> anyone notice speed improvements in games, hdds, ssds?????????



did someone say speed tests?

Windows 8 Speed Tests: It’s Faster at Pretty Much Everything


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 20, 2011)

that video looks like he used a ssd in win8 .If it is a 2tb hd why is the bios screen blurred for both start up. Just my opinion and win8 does boot about the same to me as Win7.Yep he is using a wd 22t drive but if you look at the win8 boot he does something with the MacBook in front of him. Could it be he paused win7 for a split second with it ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know how to get the media player in the metro interface? In the demo videos it shows the icon, I don't have it though. Same for viewing pictures. Google is not telling me.

Edit: http://www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/21-Windows-8-Metro.jpg The video icon there, I want that.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 21, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, installed chipset drivers, SATA drivers, and even RAID drivers, and it still does not see my DVD drive. I am not sure what to think on that one LOL. I have an external usb DVD ROM and it of course sees it just fine.
> 
> I seen the posts that are stating it is seeing the IDE drives, however are you SATA DVD users having any issues or is it seeing all of yours as well?



I will have to install it again to double check things but from what i remember it only showed my dvd drive once i put a dvd into it.

I will check it out lateer once i move my files over to my other drive.
Sorrry for the double letters in some words my kayboard is beeing an asshat.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> I will have to install it again to double check things but from what i remember it only showed my dvd drive once i put a dvd into it.
> 
> I will check it out lateer once i move my files over to my other drive.
> Sorrry for the double letters in some words my kayboard is beeing an asshat.



Yea that did not work however. What I have read with people having this same issue is copying several .dll files from Windows 7 and inserting them into Windows 8 system.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 21, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea that did not work however. What I have read with people having this same issue is copying several .dll files from Windows 7 and inserting them into Windows 8 system.



Going to have a mess with it now, Will post back in a bit and let you know what i find out.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 21, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Going to have a mess with it now, Will post back in a bit and let you know what i find out.



Check if you get the video tile while you're at it.


----------



## rfowler30 (Sep 21, 2011)

do you recommend i should download it, if it seems to boot up faster i think ill try it out just to see how fast an ssd boots up.  by the way when does windows 8 offically comes out(rather not install a new os just for a few months)


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2011)

rfowler30 said:


> do you recommend i should download it, if it seems to boot up faster i think ill try it out just to see how fast an ssd boots up.  by the way when does windows 8 offically comes out(rather not install a new os just for a few months)



Most people seem to say it's over a year away. This is a pre-beta build for developers.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 21, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Check if you get the video tile while you're at it.



Will do but i noticed the last time i tryed it that icons seem to apear once you have run the program for the first time. I will dig deeper into ti for you tho


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 21, 2011)

How do I run it for the first time then? It doesn't show up via search.


----------



## erixx (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah after some fishing around, I see a lot of most used direct links on the MEtro screen, far right.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 21, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How do I run it for the first time then? It doesn't show up via search.



Just trying to find out now, just got windows 8 installed.



stinger608 said:


> Yea that did not work however. What I have read with people having this same issue is copying several .dll files from Windows 7 and inserting them into Windows 8 system.



For some odd reason my dvd drive is showing up after i installed windows 8 but i haven't removed the dvd yet so dunno if it will disappear after i remove it lol, Will update post soon.

Hmm just a thought, Last time i installed windows 8 i had both my hard drives connected and my dvd drive didn't show up in my computer, Can anyone check who is having this problem and see if it shows up in disk management and see if the dvd drives just need allocating a drive letter.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 21, 2011)

wow your still have the dvd not showing up.try this go into your bios and see if the sata controller can be set for 4-5 ports to ide .

As for searching in the metro interface,try this guy`s ,right click most of them stupid dumb app`s like the games,  weather, stocks ect.. then in the bottom pane you should see. advance options or unpin select the unpin,this will remove your app icon`s you don`t want,Then go to the bottom screen go to search this bring`s the right hand side interface up,Go to app`s, this will give you a basic alphabetical  order of the programs,Select RUN,Command Prompt and right click them then pin them on the start page.Then bring up the right side interface again and go to setting and under what is there forget of the top of mind the name of it ,but enable the switch for admin tools.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2011)

Win8 will end up being  just like win7 x64 is for me right now.  Every tweak you will ever need will come out,  and tame win8 to win2k interface levels where you could actually understand and use the c***...   Sorry,  but Metro UI?  In the end I'll use something like classicstart menu anyways,  and what a waste of time MS.....  and yes I've played with metro... again,  waste of time.  Now where is WinFS?  This is just another Vista refresh.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Win8 will end up being  just like win7 x64 is for me right now.  Every tweak you will ever need will come out,  and tame win8 to win2k interface levels where you could actually understand and use the c***...   Sorry,  but Metro UI?  In the end I'll use something like classicstart menu anyways,  and what a waste of time MS.....  and yes I've played with metro... again,  waste of time.  Now where is WinFS?  This is just another Vista refresh.



yeah the winfs was the thing I was mostly looking forward too...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does anyone happen to know how to get the media player in the metro interface? In the demo videos it shows the icon, I don't have it though. Same for viewing pictures. Google is not telling me.
> 
> Edit: http://www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/21-Windows-8-Metro.jpg The video icon there, I want that.



that is actually pointed to the movie file itself. You can pin anything you want to metro ui or as I call it start tweak page. Go to search and select App`s it in the wxyz section .


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Just trying to find out now, just got windows 8 installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, interesting development on this issue: 

I rebooted with both the Windows 7 and the Windows 8 install disks and everything is working just fine.......Well I thought.....rebooted without the disk in and again no DVD optical drive? So, I put in a random game install disk, rebooted and again no optical drive.

Put the Windows 8 install disk in, rebooted and everything works just fine. Even after I remove the disk I am able to insert any disk and everything is just fine.....until I reboot without a system install disk in the drive

Even tried the .dll copy/paste and that still did not do any good at all. Ah probably just a small glitch in the developer preview I would imagine.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 22, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, interesting development on this issue:
> 
> I rebooted with both the Windows 7 and the Windows 8 install disks and everything is working just fine.......Well I thought.....rebooted without the disk in and again no DVD optical drive? So, I put in a random game install disk, rebooted and again no optical drive.
> 
> ...



I will have another check today as both hard drives are connected again and dvd has been remvoed from the drive.

My drive is still showing up fine, The only difference this time is i haven't installed Sata drivers.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, interesting development on this issue:
> 
> I rebooted with both the Windows 7 and the Windows 8 install disks and everything is working just fine.......Well I thought.....rebooted without the disk in and again no DVD optical drive? So, I put in a random game install disk, rebooted and again no optical drive.
> 
> ...



Try this link and click downloads at the left Get the feedback tool and submit
http://https://connect.microsoft.com/site1147

Also try re downloading the iso again some guys had problems with it being corrupted and they were getting asked for cd-keys and after they re downloaded there problems went away. 
Try looking on this site (be in the WIN8DP for the logon live id to work
http://http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsdeveloperpreviewgeneral/threads


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 22, 2011)

Internet explorer is fail on this windows 8, its lagy as hell and it defo aint my net because firefox is flying through things, Not that i care as i hate IE anyway lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 23, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> that is actually pointed to the movie file itself. You can pin anything you want to metro ui or as I call it start tweak page. Go to search and select App`s it in the wxyz section .



Can't seem to pin it via search. Also, it opens in WMP, I want it to open in the metro interface like in the demos.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Internet explorer is fail on this windows 8, its lagy as hell and it defo aint my net because firefox is flying through things, Not that i care as i hate IE anyway lol.



Pre beta mate, pre beta.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 23, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Can't seem to pin it via search. Also, it opens in WMP, I want it to open in the metro interface like in the demos.



I've been trying to find it but still no luck yet but ill keep digging around to see if i can finaly work it out.



Frick said:


> Pre beta mate, pre beta.



Yeah i know mate, I think i found the problem tho, Seems to be something to do with the way it underlines words when i type, I think its trying to correct my spelling.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Internet explorer is fail on this windows 8, its lagy as hell and it defo aint my net because firefox is flying through things, Not that i care as i hate IE anyway lol.



thats why most of us not using IE anymore


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 23, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> thats why most of us not using IE anymore



I don't use it but i needed to use it to download firefox lol, Once i have firefox downloaded IE gets uninstalled as nothing i look at on the net needs IE


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> thats why most of us not using IE anymore





animal007uk said:


> I don't use it but i needed to use it to download firefox lol, Once i have firefox downloaded IE gets uninstalled as nothing i look at on the net needs IE



I'm just gonna assume that the last time you used IE was version 6.0. It's a very competent and fast browser nowadays, but people keep ignoring that. It's weird how MS's bad rep from 10 years ago still cling to them.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 23, 2011)

Its full of bugs i went back to windows 7, also hangs on my gfs laptop if you shut the lid.


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Never had problems with IE (even with 5 or 5.5). I don't have problems with metro IE either. And if I'll ever change IE and Opera to something else, it won't be Firefox.

As for W8 itself I didn't encounter severe bugs, but glitches. Indexing service acted weird and it didn't want to eject thumbdrive from the system tray. Tho eject function from windows explorer works fine.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm back to windows 7 for now but I think the new interface shows alot of promise. I will try it again on a later build.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

In my case I tried in the physical machine with a second hard disk and the CPU usage was very high don't matter if I was doing nothing nor if there was any app opened, I don't know why, though in the VM is fine


----------



## qubit (Sep 23, 2011)

I have to confess that I still haven't had a chance to try it yet.  Impressions seem positive though.


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> In my case I tried in the physical machine with a second hard disk and the CPU usage was very high


 I don't think it's because of 8 itself. Actually 8 eats less cpu and ram than any other windows system.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> I don't think it's because of 8 itself. Actually 8 eats less cpu and ram than any other windows system.



Yeah, in the VM is totally fine, must be some driver for my hardware


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Look in taskmanager processes to find the culprit.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm just gonna assume that the last time you used IE was version 6.0. It's a very competent and fast browser nowadays, but people keep ignoring that. It's weird how MS's bad rep from 10 years ago still cling to them.



actually theres no wrong with IE, but i dunno i prefer using other browser than IE
sometimes i use IE but compared to other browser i guess about 10% that i spend with IE


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Actually 8 eats less cpu and ram than any other windows system.



thats what we need 
fast and reliable OS but eat less resources


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> Look in taskmanager processes to find the culprit.



There is the strange part I forgotten to mention: none process show high CPU, but the graph is always 90-100% 

Maybe I'll try disabling devices one by one and see if there is the culprit here


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> There is the strange part I forgotten to mention: none process show high CPU, but the graph is always 90-100%



Maybe it's just taskmanager glitch and actual use is not high

edit: you can run system explorer to see more details

http://systemexplorer.net/downloadv33.php


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> Maybe it's just taskmanager glitch and actual use is not high
> 
> edit: you can run system explorer to see more details
> 
> http://systemexplorer.net/downloadv33.php



Many thanks, I will try it and I will update


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm just gonna assume that the last time you used IE was version 6.0. It's a very competent and fast browser nowadays, but people keep ignoring that. It's weird how MS's bad rep from 10 years ago still cling to them.



I just like firefox, IE has worked good when i have needed to use it but as i never seem to have any real problems with firefox i will stick with it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm just gonna assume that the last time you used IE was version 6.0. It's a very competent and fast browser nowadays, but people keep ignoring that. It's weird how MS's bad rep from 10 years ago still cling to them.



i don't think it's weird, i think they have earned it. It is competent and fast enough if all you do is open a window for facebook and one for yahoo.
but if you regularly use your computer for 10+ hours a day, with 20 or so tabs at a time (google searches, stock resources, tutorials, forums, etc) it fails.  

A lot of the hate for IE comes from developers, not users.  people who use ie like it.  that's kinda the point. people who constantly have to design around ie's flaws are more prone to criticize it.
add on to that it's tremendous lack of standards support (or the extreme opposite of stricter than standard enforcement) , it's lack of any credible extension system, and the ms stigma you mentioned, and it's no wonder it gets a bad rep.


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Many thanks, I will try it and I will update



Good luck.



digibucc said:


> A lot of the hate for IE comes from developers, not users.  people who use ie like it.  that's kinda the point. people who constantly have to design around ie's flaws are more prone to criticize it.



I concur. Plus IE attracts all the bad guys who write some crap to infect it.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> Good luck.




I would try it but now it wouldn't boot anymore (before installing System explorer), now after the Windows splash screen I get a black screen , but I am "lazy" to do a refresh because it takes long time here and I need the computer lol 

I will install it again and see if this and the CPU issue solves. I think this and the blackout are related

Many thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well finally got a test system to try this on.  I'm not too serious about it until we see proper RC, so I decided to go a little different with my testing.

I'm installing it on a PIII 1GHz w/ 512MB of RAM.  Lets see how it goes...


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't think it's weird, i think they have earned it. It is competent and fast enough if all you do is open a window for facebook and one for yahoo.
> but if you regularly use your computer for 10+ hours a day, with 20 or so tabs at a time (google searches, stock resources, tutorials, forums, etc) it fails.
> 
> A lot of the hate for IE comes from developers, not users.  people who use ie like it.  that's kinda the point. people who constantly have to design around ie's flaws are more prone to criticize it.
> add on to that it's tremendous lack of standards support (or the extreme opposite of stricter than standard enforcement) , it's lack of any credible extension system, and the ms stigma you mentioned, and it's no wonder it gets a bad rep.



Most of this was fixed in IE9. I have no problems doing 20 or so tabs most of the day in IE9. There is still bickering about supporting standards, but the standards people bicker about is not fully set either. They did deserve bad rap, but nowadays I'm not sure if it's them or users/corporation still clinging to IE6/7 who deserve it.

Anyway. 

@Newtekie: Nice, let us know how it goes! Downloading 32bit version atm to install on laptop in sig.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> nowadays I'm not sure if it's them or users/corporation still clinging to IE6/7 who deserve it.



very very good point.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Reinstalled. The high CPU usage was fixed so now it runs at native speed, I don't know what happened before 
It is really fast 

Drawback: I notice graphic corruption in some areas of Windows, for example now I get them on the scrollbar of Chrome







All devices work fine, and I am trying some software, the only game doesn't run is War Rock, the rest of what I have are fine.

BTW where are the Windows games? I miss Chess Titans. I don't see them on Windows Features in Add/Remove programs





What a inefficient bootloader it has, I have to wait it to appear, and if I select Windows 7, it reboots the computer and then Windows 7 loads, I hope they will fix this in the final release.


----------



## GodfreyOuwens (Sep 23, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> What a inefficient bootloader it has, I have to wait it to appear, and if I select Windows 7, it reboots the computer and then Windows 7 loads, I hope they will fix this in the final release.



I think this might have to do with other drives that you may be sharing between the 2 OSes .. not sure though..

I have F:Files used on both installs and I notice that I have to reinitalize when switching.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 24, 2011)

Kind of kewl this windows 8...couldnt get windows MEDIA PLAYER TO INSTALL ON it THO...HMMM?
Opps damn caps..
Everything on my C2D Toshiba laptop worked straight from install.
No wide screen option tho.Guess I need a driver.


----------



## Valenciente (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm getting some kind of error telling me that Windows 8 cannot run on my computers hardware when I get to the part of booting stating: Preparing system.

I'm using a dualboot with Windows 7 by the way.. *sad*


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 24, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Kind of kewl this windows 8...couldnt get windows MEDIA PLAYER TO INSTALL ON it THO...HMMM?
> Opps damn caps..
> Everything on my C2D Toshiba laptop worked straight from install.
> No wide screen option tho.Guess I need a driver.



You shouldent have to install media player, just click the desktop app, goto c: program files and look for windows media player and just click the exe, It should setup just like it does on windows 7.



Valenciente said:


> I'm getting some kind of error telling me that Windows 8 cannot run on my computers hardware when I get to the part of booting stating: Preparing system.
> 
> I'm using a dualboot with Windows 7 by the way.. *sad*



Try without the 250gig drive that you have listed in your system spec.


----------



## Valenciente (Sep 24, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Try without the 250gig drive that you have listed in your system spec.



That's my Windows 7 drive though xD


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Valenciente said:


> That's my Windows 7 drive though xD



Ahh no worries just trying to think of ideas to help you get windows 8 working


----------



## Valenciente (Sep 24, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Ahh no worries just trying to think of ideas to help you get windows 8 working



I appreciate it mate  But as it's a dualboot, I dont want to disconnect my main OS


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Experiences with using a PIII and 512MB to run Win8:

Well, it is slow.  Not I want to pull my hair out slow, but slow.  Example, I click the close button on a window and it takes about 10 seconds to completely close.  Now, I don't know if this is actually the Window taking that long to close, or just how long it takes for Windows to play the stupid animation of the Window fading away.  Since there are no proper video card drivers, anything with animation is painfully slow.

At first none of the hardware was really detected, not even the NIC.  So I had to connect a USB Wireless adapter that had Win7 drivers to connect to the internet.  Once I did that Win8 installs every piece of hardware except the video card without me having to do anything.  It just detected the internet connection and immediately started searching for drivers.  I like that.

Now, a lot of things seem to crash when I try to open them.  IE is a no go, it just keeps crashing.  Now I don't know if this is because of Win8 not liking the system, or because of some fault with the system.  I only have 2 256MB sticks of PC133 available to me, the rest I have are 128MB, so one of the sticks might be bad.  Services.msc wouldn't open either.  However, system properties and msconfig work fine.

Metro is totally useless, again propably due to no video card drivers causing extreme lag when doing anything.  I just disabled it.

Booting and logging onto a usable desktop takes about 4 minutes from a cold boot, not too bad considering this is a machine that was purchased in Jun 2001, so it is 10 years old at this point.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

newtekie: your app crashes are likely because of no video drivers, you lack hardware acceleration that the apps are trying to use.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> newtekie: your app crashes are likely because of no video drivers, you lack hardware acceleration that the apps are trying to use.



I don't think Services.msc is expecting hardware acceleration though, I could see IE being that way though.

Though the interesting thing is with the video card, it doesn't totally have no driver.  It actually is recognized as "Windows Basic Video Adapter".

And I would hope Microsoft doesn't screw up so baddly that without video card drivers you can't even get online to download them.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

well this is a pre beta, so maybe the non hardware accelerated IE isnt working yet


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well this is a pre beta, so maybe the non hardware accelerated IE isnt working yet



Probably.  Oh well.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

and clearly hardware accelerating services.msc is a top priority for them as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2011)

@Newtekie: I would guess your main issue is the age of the hardware your using man. I am dual booting with Windows 7 and 8 and it is very solid. My only issue that I have had is the DVD drive not being seen. Everything else is working rock solid as far as I can tell.


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Drawback: I notice graphic corruption in some areas of Windows, for example now I get them on the scrollbar of Chrome
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4682/unledzvx.png



Maybe it's chrome problem?  Because I got graphical glitches in chrome even under windows 7. But maybe it's particular w8 compatibility problem. I got an interesting glitch in MS Office 2010 SP1 under W8 in MS Word I sometimes get copy paste bug. Ctr+c works but when I use ctr+v it won't paste, very strange because if I use ribbon buttons the function works. So strange.  I wish there was beta version of new office


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone said:


> Maybe it's chrome problem?  Because I got graphical glitches in chrome even under windows 7. But maybe it's particular w8 compatibility problem. I got an interesting glitch in MS Office 2010 SP1 under W8 in MS Word I sometimes get copy paste bug. Ctr+c works but when I use ctr+v it won't paste, very strange because if I use ribbon buttons the function works. So strange.  I wish there was beta version of new office



Probably, though in my case I didn't get glitches in Windows 7 for the time being, I am using Chrome 16 beta on both OS'es  Maybe is the POS generic driver, I will try to install the official and see.
Many thanks


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Probably, though in my case I didn't get glitches in Windows 7 for the time being, I am using Chrome 16 beta on both OS'es  Maybe is the POS generic driver, I will try to install the official and see.
> Many thanks



Yes try to update drivers  Btw fyi you can read nice article here
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/can_you_use_windows_8_your_primary_os

They said they couldn't get photoshop x64 to work under w8 x64 while photoshop x32 worked fine


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone said:


> Yes try to update drivers  Btw fyi you can read nice article here
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/can_you_use_windows_8_your_primary_os
> 
> They said they couldn't get photoshop x64 to work under w8 x64 while photoshop x32 worked fine



Many thanks , I will try to install the official ones and I will update this post 

But, finally I won't use it as primary OS, that article is competely right, in my case, besides:

War Rock doesn't run
I don't see Chess Titans any more.
Once the computer rebooted spontaneously.
By mistake, I installed the 32 bit build 

But I will keep it as "test" OS


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

Same here. I wouldn't want to lose some important unsaved file because of glitches. Tho it's really nice that W8 uses less RAM than W7. In the meanwhile I hope we'll get W7 SP2 with some performance patches (even if they're minor) before we get W8 beta xD


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Bleh, drivers drivers drivers.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone said:


> Same here. I wouldn't want to lose some important unsaved file because of glitches. Tho it's really nice that W8 uses less RAM than W7. In the meanwhile I hope we'll get W7 SP2 with some performance patches (even if they're minor) before we get W8 beta xD



Yeah I noticed that, while Windows 7 uses more or less 50% of my RAM, Windows 8 took 30%. But may be because of the 64 / 32 bit difference.

I will wait for 7 SP2, but SP1 didn't brought much news


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Baaah, the GPU in sig have no drivers that work. The latest drivers are from 2007 and for XP and they do not work. I've scavanged the internet for drivers for everything else but nothing works. Bleh, I'm installing Linux on it.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> Baaah, the GPU in sig have no drivers that work. The latest drivers are from 2007 and for XP and they do not work. I've scavanged the internet for drivers for everything else but nothing works. Bleh, I'm installing Linux on it.



I just serched the ati site for windows 7 32/64bit drivers for the HD2xxx series and it shows some for download, Have you tryed them? If so sorry for asking. There is also a hotfix if its an AGP version.

Main reason i mention it is because windows 7 drivers worked fine for me on the HD5750 but could be because its a newer card.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> I just serched the ati aite for windows 7 32/64bit drivers for the HD2xxx series and it shows some for download, Have you tryed them? If so sorry for asking. There is also a hotfix if its an AGP version.
> 
> Main reason i mention it is because windows 7 drivers worked fine for me on the HD5750 but could be because its a newer card.



It's for the laptop in the signature. It's Intel 915 Express graphics, which have no drivers for Windows Vista/7 and the ones for XP just does not work. It also seems the network is causing problems, and everything else. I've tried drivers for everything, and nothing works. So I'm without proper video, sound and any network so I'm just giving up.

I will install it on the machine in system specs though later, when I bother to reboot it.


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Yeah I noticed that, while Windows 7 uses more or less 50% of my RAM, Windows 8 took 30%. But may be because of the 64 / 32 bit difference.
> 
> I will wait for 7 SP2, but SP1 didn't brought much news



W8 64 and 86 both eat less ram 

Yes, sp1 was just a bunch of updates and nothing more.




Just installed old hp laserjet1018 printer drivers under W8, everything works fine


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @Newtekie: I would guess your main issue is the age of the hardware your using man. I am dual booting with Windows 7 and 8 and it is very solid. My only issue that I have had is the DVD drive not being seen. Everything else is working rock solid as far as I can tell.



Oh yeah, I'm sure it is.  And as I said, I don't even know that the hardware is totally stable to begin with.  I think it  is asking a lot to ask a 10 year old system to run any modern OS, especially when the system doesn't even meet the minimum requirments.  I just wanted to see what would happen.

I think a lot of the slowness would be better if I had a proper video card supported by Win7/8 in the machine.


----------



## qubit (Sep 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Experiences with using a PIII and 512MB to run Win8:
> 
> Well, it is slow.  Not I want to pull my hair out slow, but slow.  Example, I click the close button on a window and it takes about 10 seconds to completely close.  Now, I don't know if this is actually the Window taking that long to close, or just how long it takes for Windows to play the stupid animation of the Window fading away.  Since there are no proper video card drivers, anything with animation is painfully slow.
> 
> ...



That sounds painfully slow, but interesting nonetheless. Poorly rendered animations can make the system feel unuseable. You can turn off the animations aka transition effects. Why not try doing that and seeing how snappy it feels?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> well while I was looking for a solution to my optical disk issue I ran across the Windows 8 forums. Naturally I joined LOL.
> 
> Now, for anyone that wants to have a similar "start" type menu to navigate to your desired program or folder there is a way to accomplish this It is not included in Windows 8 however there is a tutorial on the Windows 8 forum to create this on the task bar. I tried it and it works great!
> 
> Create a Start Menu Toolbar on the Desktop Taskbar in Windows 8




I thought I would take a screenshot of the "Start" menu that I linked in the above post. It is pretty easy to include in the taskbar and really is pretty much like the start menu in previous Windows version.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

qubit said:


> That sounds painfully slow, but interesting nonetheless. Poorly rendered animations can make the system feel unuseable. You can turn off the animations aka transition effects. Why not try doing that and seeing how snappy it feels?



Yeah, I was going to try that, but I didn't have a lot of time to mess around with it yesterday.  I'll play around with getting it running better next week when I'm back in the office.



stinger608 said:


> I thought I would take a screenshot of the "Start" menu that I linked in the above post. It is pretty easy to include in the taskbar and really is pretty much like the start menu in previous Windows version.
> 
> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a5...dvd issues/Screenshot-9_24_201110_05_58AM.jpg



You can just enable the normal start menu with a reg edit.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RPEnabled

0 = Normal Start Menu
1 = Metro


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You can just enable the normal start menu with a reg edit.
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RPEnabled
> 
> ...



Right I realize that, however with the regedit isn't the Metro interface shut down? With the above method the Metro interface stays intact.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Right I realize that, however with the regedit isn't the Metro interface shut down? With the above method the Metro interface stays intact.



Yeah, but on a normal desktop the metro interface is pretty pointless.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Would be nice if they had an actual switch in the control panel or something. Not hard to to .reg files for it, but still.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, but on a normal desktop the metro interface is pretty pointless.



I have to admit, you have a good point there Tekie


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> Would be nice if they had an actual switch in the control panel or something. Not hard to to .reg files for it, but still.



Yeah, I'm hoping they add that.  Metro would be totally useless in a work environment.  Why do I have the feeling that they will add the ability to easily turn off metro as a "feature" of the Professional version of the operating system...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

In my case it will take many time to get used to Metro instead of the Start menu  but I think that Metro efficiency should be improved, like the restart/shutdown buttons, etc...


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

I use alt+f4 to get restart and shutdown. It's kinda the fastest way, rather than going in to settings charm.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone said:


> I use alt+f4 to get restart and shutdown. It's kinda the fastest way, rather than going in to settings charm.



or just push the power button on your case


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drone said:


> I use alt+f4 to get restart and shutdown. It's kinda the fastest way, rather than going in to settings charm.



I didn't though of that


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

You can also create an icon for reboot or shutdown on your desktop just like in Vista or 7.

On desktop right click and create an icon then in location type

*shutdown -s -t 00* and put some icon for your new shutdown shortcut.

And if you want to create restart icon then type 

*shutdown -r -t 00*


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm running this properly now on system in system specs. And with risk of sounding like an idiot I have to ask: Is there a way to shut down the apps you start in that metro thing? Because it feels like I could like that, but it needs some work.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> Ok, I'm running this properly now on system in system specs. And with risk of sounding like an idiot I have to ask: Is there a way to shut down the apps you start in that metro thing? Because it feels like I could like that, but it needs some work.



As far I know, you have to kill them manually with the task manager 




Drone said:


> You can also create an icon for reboot or shutdown on your desktop just like in Vista or 7.
> 
> On desktop right click and create an icon then in location type
> 
> ...



Many thanks, this will be useful


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> As far I know, you have to kill them manually with the task manager



Idle metro apps just get suspended (still use some ram) and the most unused ones just automatically shut down. However it'd be better if user had more control rather than using ProcessKO or Task Manager to close them. 



Btw the new task manager is tm.exe but there's also a classic one taskmgr.exe if someone misses it.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> would dual booting work fine with vista?, as far as i know vista and 7 use same bootloader so...
> 
> i really like windows 8 and i think i might end up taking it out of the virtual machine and using for my day to day use


Yes it does, though the windows 8 bootloader trumps the vista bootloader. I'm going to have to retrieve my vista bootloader somehow. I'm actually going to replace my vista installation with windows 7 soon anyway, so that may not be a big deal.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Yes it does, though the windows 8 bootloader trumps the vista bootloader. I'm going to have to retrieve my vista bootloader somehow. I'm actually going to replace my vista installation with windows 7 soon anyway, so that may not be a big deal.



oh i installed it the day after posting that, the windows 8 bootloader just has an option to boot into the vista one


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if this would run alright on a dual P4 server with 16GBs of ECC ram. 

I hope it has the needed drivers built in for my extra POS Server.^^


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> oh i installed it the day after posting that, the windows 8 bootloader just has an option to boot into the vista one


Yeah, I know. I have windows eight on an external drive, and if I disconnect the drive, it will offer both and default to windows 8, even though the volume containing that system is missing.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I wonder if this would run alright on a dual P4 server with 16GBs of ECC ram.
> 
> I hope it has the needed drivers built in for my extra POS Server.^^



Hey Daed, I would give it a try man

The thing I would like to see is frigging M$ have a normal operating system that actually sees and utilizes more than 2 physical processors like the server OS's!


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> oh i installed it the day after posting that, the windows 8 bootloader just has an option to boot into the vista one


you're going to hate trying to get rid of windows 8....


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Yeah, I know. I have windows eight on an external drive, and if I disconnect the drive, it will offer both and default to windows 8, even though the volume containing that system is missing.



If you insert the Windows 7 disk and do a repair it will rid that. It will repair the boot ini and sector I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 28, 2011)

Installed it the other day no problems. Installed CPU-Z and when it launched it crashed the OS...in no mood to mess with this any further lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> If you insert the Windows 7 disk and do a repair it will rid that. It will repair the boot ini and sector I believe.



Unlikely, as boot.ini isn't used from Vista and up


----------



## hhumas (Sep 28, 2011)

i have downloaded it .. but i am unable to install it .. also created its boot able usb .. but  when i start its setup it doesn't show any hdd or partition where do i install it


----------



## Drone (Sep 28, 2011)

hhumas said:


> i have downloaded it .. but i am unable to install it .. also created its boot able usb .. but  when i start its setup it doesn't show any hdd or partition where do i install it



I've heard someone had this problem too. They booted with live cd (windows pe), initialized and formatted drives (as nfs indeed). After that windows 8 boot dvd/usb was able to recognize them.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Drone said:


> I've heard someone had this problem too. They booted with live cd (windows pe), initialized and formatted drives (as nfs indeed). After that windows 8 boot dvd/usb was able to recognize them.



Use ctrl+f10 or shift+f10 or something during setup, then start diskpart and use clean on the disk. No other live disk required.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 29, 2011)

Everyone just make sure you have a copy of easybcd installed on your comp in the event you need to retrieve your bootloader. link


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Unlikely, as boot.ini isn't used from Vista and up



Yep your right Dan!!! At the time of writing that I guess I was brain dead


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2011)

Today I disabled Windows 8 Defender and tried to install some free antivirus software: (as admin with 7 compatibility of course).

I tried to install *AVG*. It *failed with severe error* on the last stage of installation.

Then I tried to install *Avast*. From the first attempt it didn't even run, from the second attempt it bsod'ed with *kernel error*. Wonderful.

And finally I tried to install *Avira*. In the beginning it said I need to uninstall Windows Defender (pffft as if it was possible, it was off anyway). However it installed just fine and even did a quick scan. But after scan was complete *avscan.exe* gave "the instruction referred memory at blah and memory can't be read". As if I could do anything about the memory. Oh joy.

Ok so getting back to Windows Defender then, LOL happy day.


p.s. safely removing USB drives sometimes ain't as easy under W8 as I'd desire.


Just found a thread on MSDN so yeah AVG ain't gonna work (error I got was absolutely the same as theirs)
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...l/thread/d85883bb-6d62-4efe-a600-cf250d739ee4


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 18, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Downloading now no signup was required
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/



Added to the OP, not sure why I didn't do this when I made the post


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, added the NEW 8012 build to the OP.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Added to the OP, not sure why I didn't do this when I made the post



Maybe you were to excited .


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Downloading right now. I will install it in a VM and if it performs well then I will install it in a partition like the previous build.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Yeah, I know. I have windows eight on an external drive, and if I disconnect the drive, it will offer both and default to windows 8, even though the volume containing that system is missing.




using MSCONFIG you should be able to turn off that selection or the option to boot the os load screen at all, plus more besides and make that new type of boot permanent after testing it of course ive rid my pc of old os's boots this way many times

i didnt like win8 at all and metro is not for me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 18, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe you were to excited .



I suggest digging out a spare hdd and use that instead of VM.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2011)

WTF It says I don't have sufficient physical memory but I allocated 512 MB, even with 1 GB 







It even says the same in the physical machine *Goes to re download the ISO again*


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2011)

its not system RAM it needs, its hDD space. sounds like it might want that 100MB partition for boot stuff.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its not system RAM it needs, its hDD space. sounds like it might want that 100MB partition for boot stuff.



Nah finally was a corrupted ISO download, strange never happened me that  the message above appears straight when I booted from the ISO


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2011)

Check isos on their checksums after download if you don't want to get them corrupted.

The MD5 for the 32-bit download is 9b7798438fa694ecfa465c93a4c23c97
For 64-bit is                                dfcb53c7b32351784c37e5de0a7b1167


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Drone said:


> Check isos on their checksums after download if you don't want to get them corrupted.
> 
> The MD5 for the 32-bit download is 9b7798438fa694ecfa465c93a4c23c97
> For 64-bit is                                dfcb53c7b32351784c37e5de0a7b1167



Cool, thanks! I didn't knew that utility! effectively, the previous downloaded ISO had mismatched checksums. The new downloaded one matches fine   Now I am installing it!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 19, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Also, added the NEW 8012 build to the OP.



No offence but 8102 is the same as Sept 15 when it was released nothing new in it. Mine from the Sept 17 install reads 'Evaluation Copy. Build 8102_winmain_win8m3.110912-1733.92eb4451821f0730', and that was what I tried telling in the other post Windows Developer Preview is build 8102.......Just wanted the OP of the other thread to post in here.

PS 
I seen in the other thread that if you ran win update in Win8 it goes to 8102,So yeah nothing new if you did that already. And mine has been reading 8102 since Sept 17 like I said it did an update .


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 19, 2011)

anyone got MSN or any other chat programs able to work?  So far I can only run Steam.  Games wise, Warcraft and the Curse add on manager are working just great and im noticing a little less memory usage when playing WoW and using a browser w/ 4 tabs open for FB games.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 1, 2011)

mmm... I don't seem to be able to mount ISO images:






Was the option removed or something? Both Alcohol 52% and DaemonTools won't install properly so I'm left with no way to mount ISOs.


----------



## gbird (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been using the Developer Preview from the same night it went live on a MSI WIND U160DX Netbook as the default OS. It runs ok seeing that its not even a beta but a pre build. I have no problem installing Deamon tools and mounting ISO. The boot/resume time is ridiculously fast. Cant wait to try out the beta in January.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> mmm... I don't seem to be able to mount ISO images:
> 
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/6259/96328688.png
> 
> Was the option removed or something? Both Alcohol 52% and DaemonTools won't install properly so I'm left with no way to mount ISOs.



i cant read that language, but try virtualclonedrive.


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2011)

> Was the option removed or something? Both Alcohol 52% and DaemonTools won't install properly so I'm left with no way to mount ISOs



No it wasn't. It works perfectly. When I right click on iso file it gives two options burn and mount. (in Windows 7 only burn).


Just checked: _these options disappear and icon as well if you install some third party app that works with iso_ (7-zip, nero etc).


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 1, 2011)

Drone said:


> No it wasn't. It works perfectly. When I right click on iso file it gives two options burn and mount. (in Windows 7 only burn).
> 
> 
> Just checked: _these options disappear and icon as well if you install some third party app that works with iso_ (*7-zip*, nero etc).



So the option is to not use 7zip then... ugh. I'll try virtualclonedrive, as Mussels suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> So the option is to not use 7zip then... ugh. I'll try virtualclonedrive



No, not really. ISO mounting is a part of Windows Explorer. Just _right click_ on iso file and *Open with* ... and select *Windows Explorer*. The next moment iso will get mounted.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2011)

Drone said:


> No, not really. ISO mounting is a part of Windows Explorer. Just _right click_ on iso file and *Open with* ... and select *Windows Explorer*. The next moment iso will get mounted.



For some reason that didn't work.  Anyway, I managed to finally install Daemon Tools. I just ran the setup as administrator and that was it. 

Apart from that I'm thoroughly impressed by W8. Incompatibilities have been few, like with Nero  and the aforementioned Alcohol, at least in the 32bit version. I think I'll give it a go in my main rig to see if the 64bit flavor is more compatible.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, I've been using W8 64bit in my SB rig and I'm even more impressed. The bootup is superquick although it seems that W8 cheats by loading drivers and libraries while the welcome screen is shown. How do I know? My Physx PPU turns off the fan LEDs when the drivers are loaded and I've noticed that even after logging into my account and the desktop is shown it takes about 2 seconds for the LEDs to turn off. In W7 the LEDs turned off the moment the desktop was shown.

Even with all background loading the OS feels very responsive and fast, could it be that the background loading limits itself to 1 core with multicore CPUs? I was using the 32bit version in a P4 machine and it didn't feel as snappy.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol tried to install Dr.Web. It bsoded after the first scan


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to stick with windows 7. Probably get windows 9.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 14, 2011)

windows 8 = vista #2


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm having problems running 3dmark 06 thru 11 and CPU-Z. The OS locks up with those apps (doesn't crash) although I can still move the mouse. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> windows 8 = vista #2



Na I don't think so! More like Windows 7 with girly add on's


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Reality check, it's a fricken developer build, how can anyone say it will be the next Vista at this point? it's not due for release for another 12 months, so BSOD and app crashes are bound to happen because those apps weren't designed for Windows 8... it's basically pre-beta software and it's not bad for what it is at this point in time.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using it in my main rig for a couple of weeks now and so far I've only encountered a handful of incompatibilities and "problems" (more like inconveniences but nothing mayor) but every important application, device and game I've thrown at it has worked so far with no issue. I'm thoroughly impressed so far.


----------



## Drone (Nov 30, 2011)

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/...cations-the-fourth-ie10-platform-preview.aspx

New IE10 Platform Preview for Windows 8 released. I've just installed it. It seems to be really cool and fast. I'm sure when W8 with IE10 will go gold I'll use IE10 only.

In Seattle skyline test it gets 60 FPS (with firefox x64 only 50+FPS or something). IE9 32 and 64 get 60 FPS too.


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2012)

Update:



> The final beta build will be shown at an internal Microsoft preview on Monday, January 30th. The official pre-beta build number is 8189.0.winmain.120120-1830. The "Final Beta" build to be released to the public will be named "winmain_win8b1."



Btw more info and a build list can be found here

http://winunleaked.tk/windows-8-builds-list/


----------



## erixx (Jan 27, 2012)

Someone change the Thread title, please, deleting "FREE". Sounds noob. It is open, not free, as it is not on sale.


----------



## Frick (Jan 27, 2012)

erixx said:


> Someone change the Thread title, please, deleting "FREE". Sounds noob. It is open, not free, as it is not on sale.



Open would indicate it's open, which it's not. Free is a better word for this.


----------



## erixx (Jan 28, 2012)

no way man, its public, not free, that woulb be like saying that plumbers that enter a museum to fix a toilet get a "free entry" to the museum hahaha
nooob


----------

